# ادعاءات باطلة ضد الكتاب المقدس والرد عليها



## اثناسيوس الرسول (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*ادعاءات باطلة ضد الكتاب المقدس والرد عليها*





أصدر الأزهر كتابا للأستاذ الجليل الدكتور محمد عمارة الذي اعتاد أن يوجه طعنات متتالية للكتاب المقدس والمسيحية والمسيحيين وذلك من خلال جريدة الأخبار القومية التابعة للدولة ، والكتاب بعنوان " ملاحظات علمية علي كتاب المسيح في الإسلام للدكتور "ميشال الحايك " . وقد وزع الكتاب كهدية مجانية مع مجلة الأزهر في شهر مارس الماضي . وكعادته خرج سيادته عن مضمون الكتاب ليفرغ جرعه من الافتراءات الظالمة ضد الكتاب المقدس ، ولكي نكون عمليين وحتى لا نفعل مثلما يفعل سيادته ، سنقوم بنعمة الرب بالرد على ما تصوره - وما تصوره غيره من الكتاب الذين ينقلون من بعضهم ومن كتب قديمة سبق الرد عليها - إنه تناقضات ، لعلنا بذلك نضيء شمعة بدلا أن نلعن الظلام .
من الذي حمل الصليب .. السيد المسيح أم القيرواني ؟
يقول الدكتور المبجل محمد عمارة في صفحة 58: أين التواتر .. ومؤلف هذا الكتاب يذكر " فأخذوا المسيح وأخرجوه وحملوه الخشبة التي صلبوه عليها . هذا في إنجيل يوحنا . فأما متى ومرقس ولوقا فيقولون : وضعوا الخشبة علي عنق رجل قرناني - وهوسمعان القيرواني - " ويضيف في صفحة 58 ، 59 [يكفي أن نشير - مجرد إشارات - إلى نماذج من التناقضات والاختلافات التي حفلت بها هذه الأناجيل في واقعة القتل والصلب . ففي إنجيلي متى ومرقس : إن الذي حمل الصليب هو سمعان القيرواني (متى 27 : 32 ومرقس 15 : 21 ، 22 ) بينما نجد إنجيل يوحنا يذكر أن المسيح هو الذي حمل الصليب (يوحنا 19 : 17) للرد بنعمة الله نقول: من قوانين الرومان أنه إذا حكم على مذنب بالإعدام، ألزموه أن يحمل صليبه ، فالمسيح بموجب هذا القانون حمل صليبه إلى محل الصلب، ولنقرأ معا الآيات التي أشار إليها الدكتور المؤلف بعد أن نضعها مع قريناتها من الآيات السابقة واللاحقة والتي حذفها الدكتور المبجل ليوهم القارئ البسيط أن هناك تناقضا زائفا ..
تحدث الدكتور عن[إنجيل متى 27 : 32 ] " وفيما هم خارجون وجدوا إنسانا قيروانيا اسمه سمعان فسخروه ليحمل صليبه" ولكن سيادته أغفل الآية السابقة وهي [ متى 27 : 31 ] والتي تقول "وبعدما استهزأوا به (السيد المسيح ) نزعوا عنه الرداء وألبسوه ثيابه ومضوا به للصلب . . أي أن سيادته يدرك أن الذي سيحمل الصليب ويصلب هو السيد المسيح .
وتحدث سيادته أيضا عن [ إنجيل مرقس15 : 21 ، 22 ] "فسخروا رجلا مجتازا كان آتيا من الحقل وهو سمعان القيرواني أبو ألكسندروس وروفس ليحمل صليبه "ولكن سيادته اغفل الآية السابقة وهي [ مرقس 15 : 20] والتي تقول " وبعدما استهزأوا به ( السيد المسيح ) نزعوا عنه الأرجوان وألبسوه ثيابه ثم خرجوا به ليصلبوه" . أي أن سيادته يدرك أن الذي سيحمل الصليب ويصلب هو السيد المسيح .
ونضيف أيضاً ما أغفله السيد الدكتور المبجل لكي يشكك البسطاء وهو ما جاء في [إنجيل لوقا 23 : 26 ] "ولما مضوا به ( السيد المسيح ) أمسكوا سمعان رجلاً قيروانيا كان آتيا من الحقل ووضعوا عليه الصليب ليحمله خلف يسوع " أي أن سيادته يدرك أن سمعان القيرواني كان يحمل الصليب الذي كان يحمله السيد المسيح ولكن كان السيد المسيح يحمله في المقدمة ، بينما يساعده القيرواني فيحمل مؤخرة الصليب .
كما نذكر ما استشهد به الدكتور من [إنجيل يوحنا 19 : 16 - 19 ] "فحينئذ أسلمه إليهم ( بيلاطس ) ليصلب ، فأخذوا يسوع ومضوا به ، فخرج وهو حامل صليبه إلى الموضع الذي يقال له موضع الجمجمة ويقال له بالعبرانية جلجثة ، حيث صلبوه وصلبوا اثنين آخرين معه من هنا ومن هنا ويسوع في الوسط ".
إن كل الآيات السابقة توضح أن السيد المسيح حمل الصليب ، ولكن الرومان سخروا رجلا قيروانيا اسمه سمعان ليساعده في حمل الصليب ، لا شفقة منهم ، بل لأنهم خشوا أن يموت قبل أن يعلق علي الصليب .
وتتفق الآيات السابقة في أن الرومان بعدما مضوا بالسيد المسيح أمسكوا رجلاً قيروانياً كان آتياً من الحقل، وسخّروه في مساعدة السيد المسيح بعدما ضعفت قواه الجسدية فوضعوا عليه الصليب ليحمله خلف يسوع الذي حمل الصليب على كتفه كالعادة ، لأنه قال: وضعوه عليه ليحمله خلف المسيح فقد حمله سمعان كما أن المسيح حمله أيضاً، فلا تعارض بين القولين ، فهل أصبحت الإجابة واضحة أم نقول كمان ؟؟ !!
عدد اللصوص الذين صلبوا يقول الدكتور المبجل في ص 59 من كتابه " كذلك تختلف هذه الأناجيل المشهورة في عدد اللصوص الذين صلبوا معه ففي [ مرقس 15 : 27 ، 32 ] إنهما لصان . وفي لوقا [39: 23 ـ 43 ] لص واحد .
للرد بنعمة الله نقول : يجب أن نعود إلى النصوص التي أوردها الكاتب المبجل لنري التزييف المتعمد ، ففي مرقس 15 : 27 ، 32 كما ذكر سيادته إنهما لصان . وفي لوقا 23 : 39 ـ 43 لم يكن لص واحد كما ادعى سيادته بل لصان أيضا وإلى القارئ الحبيب النص الذي استشهد به سيادة الدكتور المبجل .
جاء في لوقا [ 23 : 39 ـ 43] " وكان واحد من المذنبين المعلقين يجدف عليه قائلاً إن كنت أنت المسيح فخلص نفسك وإيانا . فأجاب الآخر وانتهره قائلا أولا أنت تخاف الله إذ أنت تحت هذا الحكم بعينه . أما نحن فبعدل لأننا ننال استحقاق ما فعلنا ، وأما هذا فلم يفعل شيئا ليس في محله "إن طفل المرحلة الابتدائية إذا قرأ هذه الآيات التي تصور حوارا بين اللصين يدرك أن عدد المعلقين علي الصليب مع السيد المسيح هما لصان ، فكيف يدعي كاتب كبير بجريدة الأخبار القومية ، وعضو مجمع البحوث الإسلامية في كتاب يصدره له الأزهر ، إنه لص واحد ؟ لا تعليق 
اختلافات مزعومة في مشهد الصلب
يقول الكاتب المبجل " اختلفت هذه الأناجيل فيما قاله المسيح وهو على الصليب .. ففي [ مرقس 15 : 34 ] " وفي الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلا: إلوي إلوي لم شبقتني ، والذي تفسيره : إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني ؟ " . وفي [ لوقا 23 : 46] "ونادي يسوع بصوت عظيم وقال يا أبتاه في يديك أستودع روحي ، ولما قال هذا أسلم الروح " . بينما نجد خلافاً ثالثاً في رواية هذه الواقعة ، عند يوحنا [ يوحنا 19 : 30 ] " فلما أخذ يسوع الخل قال : قد أكمل . ونكس رأسه وأسلم الروح " ! .
ويضيف الدكتور المبجل قائلاً : فإذا كانت الأناجيل المشهورة قد اختلفت في هذه الاختلافات الكثيرة والجوهرية في رواية هذه الجزئية المحددة من مشهد الصلب .. فإن ما جاء في الأناجيل من اختلافات وتناقضات حول وقائع هذا الحدث ومشاهده يقطع بأنه لا علاقة لهذه الروايات وهذه النصوص بأي لون من ألوان التواتر، حتى لو كان واهياً؟!
للرد بنعمة الله نقول : لقد تكلم السيد المسيح وهو على الصليب أكثر مما ذكر الكاتب المبجل فقد تكلم سبع مرات وليس ثلاث ، ولا يوجد بينهم تناقض إلا لدى من يرون أن الشمس تشرق من الغرب وإنها تغرب في الشرق .. ولو نظرنا إلى الكلمة الأولي نجدها تحمل صفحا عجيباً للذين عاملوه ولا يزالون يعاملونه بقساوة ووحشية ، لقد قال " يا أبتاه أغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" [لوقا 23: 34]، وقد تنبأ إشعياء النبي عن هذه الكلمة قائلاً " سكب نفسه للموت وأحصى مع أثمه وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين " [ إشعياء 53 : 12].
الكلمة الثانية : ونجدها تحمل غفران عجيب حيث قال للص المصلوب معه " اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس " [لو23 : 43 ] ، وقد أتم السيد في هذه الكلمة نبوة إشعياء التي اشرنا إليها.
الكلمة الثالثة : ونجدها تحمل عناية عجيبة " يا امرأة هوذا ابنك .. هوذا أمك" [يوحنا 19 : 26 ، 27 ] لقد كانت العذراء تتألم . " وأنت أيضاً يجوز في نفسك سيف لتعلن أفكار من قلوب كثيرة " [ لوقا 2 : 35 ] . وقد أتم السيد المسيح في هذه الكلمة نبوة سمعان الشيخ [ لو2 : 35] الكلمة الرابعة : ونجدها تحمل ترك عجيب ، حيث قال " إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني " ، وقد يتعجب البعض قائلين : كيف يصرخ ابن الله ويقول هكذا "إلهي" ولا يقول "أبي" ، نعم فكما أنه لم يولد ويعتمد ويجوع ويعطش لأجل نفسه لكن لأجلنا ،هكذا صراخه إلى الآب "إلهي إلهي" كان لأجلنا ونيابة عنا . وقد ذكر السيد المسيح في هذه الكلمة ما جاء في [ المزمور 22 ] حرفيا .
الكلمة الخامسة : ونجدها تحمل احتياج عجيب حيث قال " أنا عطشان [ يو19 : 28] . وبهذه الكلمة أتم ما جاء في [ المزمور 69 : 21 ] ، حقا هو عطشان لكل النفوس التي لا تعرفه والتي لم تتب ! الكلمة السادسة : ونجدها تحمل نصرة عجيبة حيث قال " قد أكمل " [ يوحنا 19: 30] وبهذه الكلمة أتم ما جاء في [ المزمور 32 : 31] الكلمة السابعة : ونجدها تحمل موت عجيب " يا أبتاه في يديك استودع روحي" [ لوقا 23 : 46 ] وفي هذه الكلمة إتمام لما جاء في [ المزمور 31 : 15 ] من هنا يتضح انه لا خلافات ولا تناقضات بين آيات الكتاب المقدس الخاصة بواقعة الصلب الا في مخيله الدكتور المبجل ، وليطمئن سيادته فإن أطفال الكنيسة يدركون جيدا معاني الكتاب المقدس التي سبق وأعلن الوحي الإلهي انه أخفاها عن الفهماء والحكماء وأعلنها للأطفال الأنقياء البسطاء .
قواعد لتفسير الكتاب المقدس
أن التناقضات التي يدعيها غير الدارسين والمغرضين فضلاً عن كونها سطحية فإنها تتبدد حال التأمل فيها قليلا فإن الذي جعلهم يعثرون بها هو جهلهم بالقواعد التي ينبغي أن يقف عليها من يتعرض لتفسير الكتاب المقدس. ولفهم المعني التصحيح لذلك رأيت أن أذّكر ببعض القواعد التي يجب مراعاتها عند التفسير:
ـ أن معنى الكتاب البسيط الواضح هو في الغالب المعني الصحيح.
ـ يجب الاعتناء الكلي بملاحظة المعني الشائع للألفاظ، الذي يقوم بالاصطلاح العام المشهور في العصور التي كتبت فيها الأسفار الإلهية دون غيرها من العصور .
ـ لا يصح تفسير يخالف قواعد لغات الكتاب الأصلية أو اصطلاحاتهما (اللغة العبرانية واللغة اليونانية).
ـ في تفسير الكتاب المقدس يجب النظر إلى العلاقات التاريخية التي فيه واعتبارها كل الاعتبار .
ـ لا يجوز لمفسر أن يضاد نسبة الإيمان أي لا يجوز تفسير آية ملتبسة تفسيرا يضاد العقائد الشهيرة المثبتة المتفق عليها الواضحة من آيات آخر .
ـ إذا احتلمت آية أكثر من معنى رجح المعنى الأقرب إلى قصد الكاتب ووحدة التعاليم .
ـ لا يفسر قول منقطعاً عن سياق الكلام أو مضادا له ولذلك يجب ملاحظة القرينة جيدا علي الدوام .
ـ لا يصح تفسير يؤدي إلى ما يضاد القصد العام للكتاب .
ـ إذا عبر عن تعليم أو حادثة بطرق مختلفة لزم تفسيرها أمران. الأول إقامة المطول ركنا لتفسير المختصر والثاني اعتبار الأوضح تفسيراً للمبهم .
ـ إذا ترك في عبارة تعليم أوضح في غيرها وجب تفسيرها بما يوافق ما ترك .
ـ لا يجوز أن نبني تعليما علي جملة غير كاملة .
ـ لا يجوز أن نبني برهانا ولا نستنتج تعليما أو عبارة إلا بعد فهم معناها لئلا نضل عن سواء السبيل .
ـ لا يقبل تفسير يخالف نص الكتاب الصريح .
ـ لا يجوز أن نخالف حكم العقل السليم في تفسيرنا الكتاب المقدس .
ـ معرفة أصول علوم المنطق والبلاغة .
ـ الوقوف علي ما استكشفه العلماء حديثا وما وصلت إليه أبحاثهم في الطبيعة ـ معرفة أن في الكتاب مجازا وشعرا ورموزا ونبوات .
فمن كان له إلماماً بهذه القواعد لا يجد مهما أجهد ذاته تناقضا ولو بسيطاً في كلام الله، أما الذين ادعوا بوجود المتناقضات فقد جهلوا هذه القواعد كما سنوضح فيما بعد.
والي اللقاء في العدد القادم إن شاء الرب وعـشنا مع باقة أخري من الاعتراضات المزيفة، سواء لهذا الكاتب المبجل، أو لغيره من الأفاضل والرد عليها . 
القمص مرقس عزيز خليل​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (20 سبتمبر 2008)

حوار مع معترض (2)





القمص مرقس عزيز خليل
قال: ألست معي أنه من الأمور المخجلة أن تذكر التوراة والإنجيل أن الله تكلم وسمع وكتب بإصبعه وحزن وندم وما أشبه ذلك ,, فما ردكم علي ذلك ؟ قلت: لإزالة ما بقلوب إخوتنا من الشك نذكرهم بأقوال القرآن المشابهة لذلك و منها:" وهل أتاك حديث موسى إذ رأى ناراً فقال لأهله امكثوا إني آنست ناراً لعلّي آتيكم منها بقبس أو أجد على النّار هدىً فلمّا أتاها نودي يا موسى إنّي أنا ربّك "( سورة طه 20 :9 12 ).. ,"اللّه نور السّماوات والأرض مثل نوره كمشكاة فيها مصباح المصباح في زجاجة الزجاجة كأنّها كوكب درّيّ " ( سورة النور 24 :35 ) .. , " يد اللّه فوق أيديهم" ( سورة الفتح 48 :10 ) .., " وقال - إبراهيم - إنّي ذاهب إلى ربّي سيهدين " ( سورة الصافات 37 :99 ) .. , " ومن يخرج من بيته مهاجراً إلى اللّه ورسوله " ( سورة النساء 4 :100 ) .. , " بل رفعه اللّه إليه " ( سورة النساء 4 :158 ) .. , " وإلى اللّه ترجع الأمور " ( سورة البقرة 2 :210 ) .. , " ثمّ استوى على العرش " ( سورة الأعراف 7 :54 ) .. , " ثمّ استوى إلى السّماء " ( سورة البقرة 2 :29 ) .. ," ا لّذي خلق السّماوات والأرض وما بينهما في ستّة أيّام ثمّ استوى على العرش " ( سورة الفرقان 25 :59 ) .. ," إنّي متوفّيك ورافعك إليّ" ( سورة آل عمران 3 :55 ) .. , " ويبقى وجه ربّك ذو الجلال والإكرام"( سورة الرحمان 55 :27 ) .. ," كلّ شيء هالك إلاّ وجهه "( سورة القصص 28 :88 ) .. , و قد نسب إلى الله في القرآن الحب والغضب والرضى وهي من الانفعالات النفسية والتحسر أيضاً والنسيان " فاليوم ننساهم كما نسوا " ( سورة الأعراف 7 :51 ) .. ," يا حسرةً على العباد " ( سورة يس 36 :30 ) .. , لو أخذت هذه الآيات السالفة على ظاهرها لالتزمت أن تقرّ أن الله تمثل بالنار أو كان فيها, وإن قلت إن الله لم يكن النار أو فيها , بل كانت لهداية موسى إلى أمر , قلت إن آخر الآية فاخلع نعليك إنك بالوادي المقدس طوىً يناقضك ويثبت مدعاي , وإن تقر أن الله نور وأن هذا النور كمشكاة وأن المشكاة ضمنها مصباح إلخ , وهذا ما يعبر عنه بالحلول والحصر , وهكذا تلتزم أن تقر أن لله محلاً ووجهاً إلى غير ذلك , وهذا ما لا يسلم به مسلم.
هل الإسلام أكثر الأديان انتشاراً في العالم؟ قال: إذا كانت المسيحية عظيمة جدا كما تقولون, لماذا نجد الإسلام أكثر الأديان انتشارا في العالم؟ قلت: أولاً علينا أن نفترض أن الإسلام هو اكثر الأديان انتشارا. لأنه ليس هناك أي دليل علمي لإثبات وجهة النظر هذه. فمن المحتمل مثلاً أن يكون الإلحاد هو أكثر الممارسات شيوعاً في العالم.
ــ إن انتشار الإسلام في السنوات الأخيرة قد تزامن مع اكتشاف البترول في الدول الإسلامية.
فقد استخدمت ملايين الدولارات من عائد البترول في نشر الإسلام. واستخدمت هذه الأموال في بناء الجوامع، وطباعة الكتب والمنشورات وشراء البرامج التلفزيونية والإذاعية.
بالإضافة إلى أن هذه الأموال قد استخدمت للمساعدات المادية لكل من يقبل الإسلام أو يساند المجموعات الإسلامية المتطرفة الذين يشنون حرب الجهاد ضد من يسمونهم كفاراً. ــ إن كثرة عدد الذين يتبعون الإسلام ترجع أيضاً لأنه ديانة تعطي للإنسان مزيداً من الفرص للتمتع بمتع هذا العالم , و هناك من يسعون الي ذلك أكثر من سعيهم الي التضحيه من أجل الأبدية.
ــ لم تدعى المسيحية يوماً أنها ديانة الجماهير، ولكنها كانت دائماً للأقلية من الجادين في البحث عن الحقيقة. قال يسوع "لأنه واسع هو الباب ورحب الطريق الذي يؤدي إلى الهلاك وكثيرون هم الذين يدخلون منه"(متى 7 :13، 14). لاحظ هنا أن الطريق المؤدي إلى الهلاك متوفر للكثيرين للسير فيه. وعلى النقيض أن الطريق الضيق لا يمكن أن تجده بسهولة ولابد أن يقرر الشخص البحث حتى يجده. إن الناس ينتفعون من الطريق الواسع في حين أن الطريق الضيق يضحي الناس من اجل الوصول إليه. ــ المسيحي يتزوج من واحده و المسلم يتزوج بأكثر من امرأة و بالتالي ينجب عدد أكثر مما ينجبه المسيحي .
لماذا ترفضون الإيمان بأنبياء بعد المسيح؟
قال: لماذا يرتكز إيمان المسيحيين على شخص المسيح وعلى الإنجيل فقط؟ و لماذا يرفضون الإيمان بأنبياء بعد المسيح ؟
قلت : كان مرجع الذين آمنوا بالمسيح ودافعهم القوي على الإيمان به هو ما قرءوه بأنفسهم في كتب الأنبياء الأولين، حيث وجدوا فيها الإشارات التي تنطبق على المسيح. فلم يكن سبب إيمانهم به هو انبهارهم بمعجزاته بل كان إيمانهم به مبنيا على منطق وحي الله الصادق والمعصوم الذي أعطاه من قبل وحفظه لنا إلى الآن كبرهان على صدقه وقدرته عز وجل، وهو برهان لا يتيح عذرا لرافض أو غير مؤمن. ولنفس السبب فإن المؤمنين بالمسيح لا يتبعون أي نبي آخر إلا إذا وجدوا من النبوات في كتبهم ما يشير إليه. خاصة وقد حذرهم المسيح من أنه سيأتي من بعده أنبياء كذبة كثيرون، بعضهم سيغلب بمكر والبعض بالقوة. وللمسيحيين أيضاً أسبابهم التي تجعلهم يثقون في عصمة الإنجيل والتوراة الذي بين أيديهم. قال: لماذا لا يؤمن المسيحيون واليهود بمحمد بينما تنبأ الإنجيل والتوراة عن مجيئه؟ قلت : يقول المسلمون أن هناك إشارات كثيرة في العهد القديم والجديد تشير إلى محمد. ولكن عندما ندقق جيدا في هذه الإشارات نجدها لا تتفق مع صفات محمد. بل تشير إلى المسيح أو إلى الروح القدس وكمثال:
في العهد القديم:" تذكرون ما جاء في ( تثنية 18 : 15، 18) "يقيم الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي له تسمعون. أقيم لهم نبياً من وسط إخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه، فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به" لا يمكن أن يكون هذا إشارة إلى محمد. لأنه من نسل إسماعيل، ولم يعتبر اليهود أن نسل إسماعيل هم إخوة. وتنطبق هذه الصفات على السيد المسيح . فقد كان المسيح يهودياً مثل موسى النبي , و لم يكن محمد يهودي. ولم يترك الرسول بطرس مجالاً للشك في حقيقة أن هذه النبؤة تنطبق على المسيح.( أعمال 3 : 20- 26).
في العهد الجديد: تذكرون ما جاء في (يوحنا 15: 26). "ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الاب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي وتشهدون أنتم أيضاً". 
يقول المسلمون أن ترجمة كلمة "المعزي" في اليونانية تعني "المحمود"، وهذا إشارة إلى محمد. وفي الحقيقة هناك كلمة مشابهة في النطق التي تعني "المحمود". ولكن الكلمة المستعملة في الإنجيل تختلف وهى تشير إلى الروح القدس، وترجمت إلى كلمة " المعزي". الروح القدس هو روح ، أما محمد فهو جسد. أرسل الروح القدس إلى الرسل ولكن محمد جاء بعد ستة قرون من موت الرسل. كما قيل أن الروح القدس سيسكن في الرسل ( يوحنا 14: 17) . بينما أن محمداً لم ير الرسل أبداً. وقيل أن العالم لن ير الروح القدس وعلى العكس من ذلك أن الناس قد رأوا محمد. للمزيد انظر كتابنا (استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس).
العنف في القرآن والكتاب المقدس قال: لماذا ينتقد المسيحيون العنف في القرآن، في حين أن الكتاب المقدس ملئ به؟ - قلت: يذكر العهد القديم بعض أعمال العنف التي ارتكبها الإنسان ضد أخيه الإنسان أو الملوك ضد الملوك الآخرين. ولكن كان هذا ضد إرادة الله وبالإضافة إلى أن الله قد عاقب المعتدي.
ــ هناك نوع آخر من العنف في العهد القديم وكان بمثابة عقاب من الله ضد الأمم الشريرة. هذه الشعوب قررت عصيان الله، وغواية شعب الله لارتكاب الإثم ليفسدوا الأرض وينجسوها.
والسبب في أن الله أراد أن يتخلص منهم هو لأجل احتواء الشر حتى لا يتلوث المجتمع وإيقاف الشر من الانتشار في نسلهم. أحياناً كان الله يتعامل مباشرة مع الشر كما كان الحال في الطوفان في أيام نوح وحرق سدوم وعامورة. وفي بعض حالات أخرى كان الله يأمر شعبه أن يتخلصوا من الشعوب الشريرة. والجدير بالذكر أن حكم الله جاء بعد فترة أربعمائة عام من الانتظار ( تكوين 15). وفي خلال هذا الوقت أعطاهم الله الفرصة تلو الأخرى حتى يتوبوا ولكنهم فضلوا أن يستمروا في شرهم حتى امتلأ كأس شرورهم.
ــ يأتي العهد الجديد بمفهوم جديد يبني على النعمة. حيث بنيت تعاليم المسيح على أساس التسامح. ومثالا على ذلك عندما أحضر اليهود له المرأة الخاطئة طالبين بأنها يجب أن ترجم ولكن يسوع أعطى المرأة فرصة ثانية قائلا لمتهميها "من منكم بلا خطية فليرمها بحجر أولا".وقد علمنا السيد المسيح ألا نقاوم الشر بل ندير الخد الآخر. وفي موقف آخر انتهر يسوع بطرس عندما استخدم السيف. وأيضا عندما طلب تلاميذ المسيح يوحنا ويعقوب أن ينزل نارا من السماء حتى تهلك القرية التي لم تستقبله، فالتفت إليهم يسوع و انتهرهما قائلا"لستما تعلمان من أي روح أنتما لان ابن الإنسان لم يأت ليهلك انفس الناس بل ليخلص" .
العنف الذي يرتكب باسم المسيحية
قال : وماذا عن العنف الذي يرتكب باسم المسيحية،مثل الحروب الصليبية والحروب في البلقان الخ؟
قلت : على الرغم من أن هذا العنف قد تم تحت اسم المسيحية، إلا أن المسيحية لا توافق عليه. ولأن احتلال الصليبيين للقدس لم يكن من الله، لذلك انتهى بالهزيمة، فهذه الأرض ليست لهم. المسيحية ديانة روحية مسالمة لا تشجع على احتلال الأراضي ولا على السيادة السياسية على أي شعب. بالإضافة إلى أن أي شخص إذا ادعى أنه مسيحي ثم ارتكب أعمال وحشية فإنه ليس بمسيحي. إن ثمار أي شجرة تعلن عن نوعها. إن ثمار الروح المسيحية هي " محبة، فرح، سلام، طول أناة، لطف، صلاح، إيمان، وداعة، تعفف".
- كانت حرب البلقان هي حرب عرقية وليست دينية، لأنها قامت بين مجموعات عرقية حدث أنها تنتمي إلى المسيحية والإسلام.إنه صراع قديم وكل من الطرفين قد ارتكبوا أعمال وحشية ضد الآخر على مر عصور التاريخ. أن المسيحية لا تعترف بالأعمال الوحشية التي ارتكبت بمن يدعون أنفسهم انهم مسيحيين. وقد شجب المسيحيون في مختلف أنحاء العالم العنف ضد المسلمين . كما أن غالبية الدول المسيحية لعبت دوراً فعالاً في وقف العنف وحماية المسلمين. - وعلى العكس من ذلك فإن حكومة السودان تشن حرب إبادة ضد المسيحيين في جنوب السودان . هناك أكثر من 2 مليون قد قتلوا، والآلاف النساء والأطفال بيعوا كعبيد. وعلى الرغم من هذا لم نر دولة إسلامية تقدمت لمساعدة هؤلاء الضحايا. (للحوار بقايا)


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (20 سبتمبر 2008)

حوار مع معترض (3)





القمص مرقس عزيز خليل
نستكمل الحلقة الثالثة من حوار مع معترض
قال: كيف تنادون بالإنجيل بينما الإسلام نسخ (ألغى) كل الديانات التي سبقته؟ وأيضا كل نبي في أيام موسى وبعده, كان على شريعته وتابعا لكتابه وكل نبي في زمن المسيح وبعده كان على شريعته وتابعا لكتابه, إلى زمن محمد . أما شريعة محمد فلن تنسخ إلى يوم القيامة.
قلت : أنا أشكرك علي تساؤلاتك ويسعدني أن أبني جسراً من التفاهم بيننا. وأحب أولاً أن أوضح المقصود بكلمة "نسخ": النسخ في اللغة هو إبطال الشيء وإقامة شيء آخر مقامه. و القول بنسخ دين المسيح هو قول باطل لا يسنده قول قرآني, ولا حديث إسلامي. بل بالعكس، هناك براهين كثيرة عن استمرار المسيحية وتعاليمها, ففي سورة المائدة 86 " يا أهل الكتاب لستم على شيء حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل. ولم يقل ".. حتى تقيموا القرآن". وفي المائدة 74 " وليحكم أهل الإنجيل بما أنزل الله فيه . ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الفاسقون" ولو كان الله يريد نسخهما بالقرآن , لما قال في سورة المائدة 34 "وكيف يحكمونك وعندهم التوراة, فيها حكم الله" . وفي سورة يونس49 " فان كنت في شك مما أنزلنا إليك فاسأل الذين يقرأون الكتاب من قبلك". و في سورة النحل 34 يقول: "وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم. فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم تعلمون". وفي سورة الشهداء الآيات 391 - 691 : "نزل الروح الأمين على قلبك لتكون من المنذرين بلسان عربي مبين, وانه لفي زبر الأولين" ( أي في كتب الأولين ) هذا يعني أن التوراة والإنجيل يحتويان على ما جاء في القرآن من أحكام وشرائع وتعاليم أخلاقية, بحيث لا يمكن أن ينسخا لأنهما شريعة الله. ولعل فكرة النسخ اختلطت في ذهنك عزيزي.
ــ لقد رجعت إلى "المعجم المفهرس لألفاظ القرآن" فوجدت انه ذكر "النسخ" مرتين في القرآن. أولهما في سورة البقرة 601 " ، والثانية في سورة الحج 52 ،كما رجعت إلى كتاب "أسباب النزول" للسيوطي , فوجدته يذكر سبب نزول الآية الأولى- البقرة 601- قال: " كان ربما ينزل الوحي على النبي بالليل, بالنهار, فأنزل الله "ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها تأت بخير منها أو مثلها". وواضح أنه لا يقصد الإنجيل أو التوراة.
أما سبب نزول الآية الثانية- الحج 52- فيقول " قرأ النبي بمكة والنجم .... فلما بلغ " أفرأيتم اللات والعزى , ومناة الثالثة الأخرى " ألقي الشيطان على لسانه: تلك العرانيق العلا وإن شفاعتهن لترتجى" فقال المشركون: "ما ذكر آلهتنا بخير قبل اليوم " فسجد محمد وسجدوا فنزلت هذه الآية " وما أرسلنا من قبلك رسولاً ولا نبياً إلا إذا تمنى ألقى الشيطان في أمنيته, فينسخ الله ما يلقي الشيطان, ثم يحكم الله آياته , والله عليم حكيم " . ــ وواضح أيضاً أن الله نسخ ما ألقاه الشيطان في أمنية النبي ولا إشارة هنا بالمرة للتوراة ولا للإنجيل.
وأود أن أضيف رداً على القائلين بأن بالنسخ.. وهو أن ملايين البشر اليوم يعملون بموجب أحكام التوراة والإنجيل, فحكمها ما زال قائما. ولا يستطيع أحد أن ينكر فضل الكتاب المقدس على المدنيات الحديثة . لقد كتب أسفار الكتاب المقدس أناس- أكثر من أربعين كاتبا- مسوقين من الروح القدس . في نحو 1900 سنة منهم الملك والفيلسوف والفلاح والصياد والشاعر والعامي , وناقشوا فيه قضايا مثيرة للاختلاف مثل الإنسان , والخطية , والفداء, والخلاص , في تناسق مذهل , بدون تناقض . ولو أننا درسنا بعض ما كتبه مجموعة من أدباء عرب معاصرين لبعضهم البعض عن موضوع واحد لوجدنا خلافات جذرية بينهم أما الكتاب المقدس فهو متجانس والسبب في ذلك هو أن الله أوحى به. وهذا هو السر في أنه ظل و سيظل صامدا ثابتا إلى نهاية الأيام فهل بعد ذلك نقول أن الكتاب قد نسخ , أو أن الإسلام قد نسخ دين المسيح ?.
لقد حافظ الله على الكتاب المقدس وسط الاضطهاد , حيث حاول كثيرون أن يحرقوه أو أن يمنعوا نشره منذ أيام أباطرة الرومان وحتى أباطرة الحكم الشيوعي , ولكنهم لم يفلحوا . هزأ بهم كثيرون كالملحد المشهور فولتير الذي قال: " بعد مائة سنة ستكون المسيحية قد أمحت وصارت تاريخا " , وصار فولتير في ذمة التاريخ , ولم تمض خمسون سنة على وفاته حتى استعملت مطبعته ومنزله لنشر الكتاب المقدس . وقبله سنة 303 م أصدر الإمبراطور الروماني دقلديانوس أمر بإحراق الكنائس والكتب المقدسة وحرمان كل مسيحي من الحقوق المدنية , ولكن الذي خلف دقلديانوس على العرش وهو قسطنطين آمن بالمسيح , وأوصى يوسابيوس بنسخ خمسين نسخة من الكتاب المقدس على نفقة الحكومة الرومانية.
صديقي الحبيب, المسيحية من الله وكتابها يحوي الحق الإلهي. وجوهرها المحبة , فالله المحبة أحبنا , وبرهن على حبه لنا في المسيح . فلذلك فنحن نحبه لأنه هو أحبنا أولا . وكل من يحب الله يبرهن على هذا الحب بحبه للآخرين . المسيحية ديانة المحبة , فهل يمكن أن تنسخ المحبة , افتح قلبك لله .. للخير .. للحق.. اطلب من الله أن يرشدك للحق.
قال : أنَّ الكتب المقدسة التي يتكوَّن منها الكتاب المقدس والتي يعترف بها القرآن الكريم أي العهد القديم والعهد الجديد. مختلفان تماماً عما هو موجود اليوم , بعكس القرآن الكريم حيث إنّ الله حفظه تماماً وحماه من كل عبث بشري لمدة أربعة عشر قرناً .
قلت: هذه المحاولة للإساءة إلى الكتاب المقدس مرفوضة تماما , بل إن القرآن نفسه لم يفرّق بين هذه الكتب التي بين أيدينا و بين كتب اليهود والمسيحيين المقدسة في الماضي , بل على العكس من ذلك يقرر بوضوح أنها هي الكتب التي يتمسَّك بها اليهود والمسيحيون باعتبارها كلمة الله.
أما القول بأن الله حفظ القرآن تماماً وحماه من كل عبث بشري لمدة أربعة عشر قرناً فنقول كيف نصدّق أنَّ مالك الملك يحفظ القرآن ولا يحفظ ما نزَّل من قبله، إنّ الحاكم الأزلي لهذا الكون لا بد وأن يتصرّف في جميع الأزمنة بغير تغيير أو تبديل. ولا يمكن أنَّ يحفظ أحد الكتب تماماً بدون أي تغيير, ورغم هذا لم يحتفظ ولو بنسخة واحدة من التوراة والإنجيل! إنّه لمن الصعب هضم هذا القول!
ومهما كان من أمرٍ فإنَّ القرآن نفسه يؤكد أنَّ توراة اليهود كانت معتبرة وصحيحة في أيام محمد, وأنَّ الإنجيل كذلك هو الذي كان لدى المسيحيين في ذلك الوقت. ومن النصوص القرآنية التي تثبت ذلك: "وَكَيْفَ يَحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللَّهِ؟" (المائدة 5:43). " وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الإِنْجِيلِ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ" (المائدة 5:47). فكيف كان للمسيحيين أن يحكموا بالإنجيل إذا لم يكن لديهم هذا الإنجيل! وفي الأعراف 7:157 يقرّ القرآن مرة أخرى أنّ التوراة والإنجيل كانا في حوزة اليهود والمسيحيين في زمان محمد, وأنها نفس الكتب التي قبلوها باعتبارها التوراة والإنجيل. علاوة على ذلك نلاحظ أنَّ مفسرين معروفين ومنهم البيضاوي والزمخشري يقرون علناً أنَّ كلمة "الإنجيل" ليست عربية أصلاً , ولكنها مأخوذة من الكلمة اليونانية التي كان المسيحيون أنفسُهم يستخدمونها لوصف البشارة. ولقد حاول بعض علماء القرآن القدامى أن يجدوا أصلاً عربياً لهذه الكلمة, غير أنّ هذين المفسرين الخبيرين رفضا هذه النظرية بازدراء. وهذا يؤكد أنَّ الإنجيل لم يكن طيفاً أو خيالاً كُشف عنه للمسيح ثم اختفى كل أثر له على نحو غريب, ولكنه العهد الجديد الذي نعرفه اليوم تماماً. ونفس الشيء يمكن أن يُقال عن "التوراة" فهي كلمة ذات أصل عبري, وهي الاسم الذي أعطاه اليهود أنفُسهم دواماً لكتب العهد القديم كما هي معروفة لنا اليوم. والمخطوطات القديمة للكتاب المقدس والتي ترجع لما قبل ظهور الإسلام تؤكد أن الكتاب المقدس الذي بين أيدينا هو نفسه الذي كان وقت ظهور الإسلام وهكذا فإنّ القرآنيقرّ أنَّ الكتاب المقدس نفسه هو كلمة الله بالحقيقة. و أنت تعرف هذا كحقيقة, ولكنك تحاول أن تراوغ وتحتال مدَّعياً أنّ هناك " نصوصاً" متعددة للكتاب المقدس متداولة في يومنا هذا. وفي هذا سوء توضيح ماكر للحق.
فأنت تهمل أن توضح أنّك تشير إلى "ترجمات" مختلفة للكتاب المقدس منتشرة في أنحاء العالم اليوم و ليست نصوصا قال : بالفعل أنا اقصد أن أتكلم عن الترجمة المعروفة بترجمة الملك جيمسKJV والترجمة المنقّحة RV والترجمة المنقحة الأخرى المعروفة باسم RSV قلت : كان يتحتم عليك- بما تفرضه الأمانة- أن توضح أنَّ هذه ترجمات مختلفة للكتاب المقدس إلى اللغة الإنجليزية, وهذه الترجمات مأخوذة من النصوص الأصلية العبرية واليونانية للعهدين القديم والجديد, والتي حفظتها الكنيسة سليمة منذ أجيال عديدة قبل الزمان الذي عاش فيه محمد, على أنّه من المفيد أن نشير هنا إلى الحماس الصاخب الذي دبَّ بين قادة المسلمين في جنوب إفريقيا في سنة 1978 حول توزيع ترجمة إنجليزية للقرآن لمحمد أسد هناك أيضاً العديد من الترجمات المختلفة للقرآن إلى اللغة الإنجليزية, كما هو الحال في وجود ترجمات مختلفة للكتاب المقدس. لكنّ النص الأصلي العربي القديم واحد, ولا نصَّ آخر سواه. لقد كان ردّ الفعل ضد ترجمة "أسد" للقرآن عنيفاً حتى أنّ المجلس الإسلامي في جنوب إفريقيا, حضَّ على عدم توزيع هذا الكتاب بين مسلمي جنوب إفريقيا. ولم يتعامل أحد مع أي ترجمة للكتاب بمثل هذا العنف في أي وقت من الأوقات.
لذلك فإنّه يجب علي الكتاب الذين يكتبون عن الأديان قول الحقائق , حتى لا ينخدع القراء َ بما يقرأونه وعليهم أن يدركوا أنّ المؤلفين يضعون غشاوة على أعينهم حين يخدعونهم بقولهم إنَّ الكنيسة المسيحية لديها أكثر من كتاب مقدس!, نعم هناك قراءات مختلفة للكتاب المقدس, ويمكننا بثقة أن نؤكد أنَّ الكتاب المقدس سليم ولم يحدث به أي تغيير بأي طريقة.إن الترجمات ضرورية خاصة و أن كثير من الألفاظ مع مرور الأيام تصبح ثقيلة و غير متداولة , وبالتالي فأن وجود ألفاظ أكثر سهولة و تداولاً و لا تغير المعني هو شيء جيد ومطلوب.​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رائع يا اثناسيوس*

*بس هانقلة للقسم المناسب لية افضل*

*الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية* 

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (20 سبتمبر 2008)

استغرب كيف ان الازهر ينشر هذا الكتاب وغير مسموح للمسيحيين ان ينشروا الخرافات والاساطير التي بكتاب هولاء البدو اصحاب العمائم.
واستغرب كيف ياخذون لقب الدكتور وفي كتاباتهم لا يستشهدون بالمفسرين المسيحيين بل يفسرون على هواهم ليتم بهم قول الكتاب "هلك شعبي من عدم المعرفة!"(هو 4: 6).​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع جدا اخى اثناسيوس
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعبك فى النقل الجميل للموضوع و الرد عليه
بس انا نفسى حد يجاوب على سؤال كلنا بنسأله كمسيحيين
لما انتوا يا علماء يا مسلمين يا افاضل
متأكدين ان الآنجيل محرف و مزور 
فين النسخه الاصليه 
و اللى بناء عليها قولتوا ان ان الآنجيل مزور و محرف و لا 
الآتهام ده موجه بدون ادله 
بدل ما تهاجموا الآنجيل بدون دليل يا ريت يا تجيبولنا دليل قوى
 يا اما بقى تسيبوا الآنجيل فى حاله
 و تراجعوا القران و التفاسير 
انا اعرف ان الواحد قبل ما يتهم حد لازم يكون عنده ادله قويه
 و يكون كمان هو واثق من حاله و نفسه
 ولا علشان تنفى التهمه عن نفسك تتهم غيرك الآول 
*ربنا يعلن مجده و يفتح اعين الباحثين *
*عن*
* طريق الحق و الحياه*​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (20 سبتمبر 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> واستغرب كيف ياخذون لقب الدكتور وفي كتاباتهم لا يستشهدون بالمفسرين المسيحيين بل يفسرون على هواهم ليتم بهم قول الكتاب "هلك شعبي من عدم المعرفة!"(هو 4: 6).​


قواعد لتفسير الكتاب المقدس
1_ ان معنى الكتاب البسيط الواضح هو فى الغالب المعنى الصحيح 
2_يجب الاعتناء الكلى بملاحظة المعنى الشائع للألفاظ الذى يقوم بالاصطلاح العام المشهور فى العصور التى كتبت فيها الاسفار الالهية دون غيرها من العصور 
3_لا يصح تفسير يخالف قواعد لغتى الكتاب الاصليتين او اصطلاحاتهما 
4_فى تفسير الكتاب المقدس يجب النظر الى العلاقات التاريخية التى فيه واعتبارها كل الاعتبار
5_لا يجوز لمفسر ان يضاد نسبة الايمان فى تفاسيره اى لا يجوز تفسير اية ملتبسة تفسيرا يضاد العقائد الشهيرة المثبتة المتفق عليها الواضحة من ايات اخر 
6_اذا احتملت اية غير منى واحد رجح المعنى الاقرب الى قصد الكاتب ووحدة التعاليم 
7_لا يفسر قول منقطعا عن سياق الكلام او مضادا له ولذلك يجب ملاحظة القرينة جيدا على الدوام 
8_لا يصح تفسير يؤدى الى ما يضاد قصد الكاتب العام 
9_اذا عبر عن تعاليم او حادثة بطرق مختلفة لزم تفسيرها امران الاول اقامة المطول ركنا لتفسير المختصر والثانى اعتبار الاوضح تفسيرا للمبهم 
10_اذا ترك فى عبارة تعليم اوضح فى غيرها وجب تفسيرها بما يوافق ما ترك 
11_لا يجوز ان نبنى تعليما على جملة غير كاملة 
12_لا يجوز ان نبنى برهانا ولا ان نستنتج تعليما او عبارة الا بعد فهم معناها لئلا نضل عن سواء السبيل 
13_لا يقبل تفسير يخالف نص الكتاب الصريح 
14_لا يجوز ان نخالف حكم العقل السليم فى تفسيرنا الكتاب المقدس 
15_معرفة اصول علوم المنطق والبلاغة 
16_الوقوف على ما استكشفه العلماء حديثا وما وصلت اليه ابحاثهم فى الطبيعة 
17_معرفة ان فى الكتاب مجازا وشعرا ورموزا ونبوات 
فمن كان له المام بهذه القواعد لا يجد مهما اجهد ذاته تناقضا ولو بسيطا فى كلام الله 
الرب قادر ان يستخدم هذا الموضوع لاجل مجد اسمه القدوس ولاجل خلاص الانفس​


----------



## صوت الرب (21 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع و أسئلة و أجوبة قوية
الرب يباركك عزيزي اثناسيوس الرسول


----------



## جورج مايكل (22 سبتمبر 2008)

بعد ان قدم زغلول الفشار المؤهلات التى تؤهله للدخول الى مستشفى الامراض العقليه وبامتيازلماذالايعتمدوا اوراق ترشيحه لمنصب اكبر مجنون فى القرن تالحادى والعشرين؟؟
حرام عليهم يحرموه من المنصب الجميل ده


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسي على موضوعك الهام جداً*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## الحوت (23 سبتمبر 2008)

fighttonight قال:


> حسنا لدي سؤال للأب الكريم
> في ردكم السابق ذكرتم أن هناك اختلافات بشأن " الترجمات " و استشهدتم بترجمات للنصوص القرآنية اختلف عليها المسلمون كترجمة أسد و قلتم هذه كتلك ....أو هذا ما فهمته ...
> و لكن هذا سيدي قياس مع الفارق ..
> إذ أن ترجمات" معاني " القرأن لا تترجم النصوص بل تترجم المعنى المفهوم في ذلك الوقت ...أي أن الترجمة تترجم المعنى المتعارف عليه لللفظ نفسه و لم يذكر أحدا أن هذه الترجمة هي كلام الله (كما يقال عن النسخ المترجمة للكتاب المقدس )..
> ...



*كل كلمة كتهبا هذا الصلعمي كذب X كذب ولا غرابه ما دام علمة رسوله اكذب في ثلاث واباحه له ربه !

اولا :​
الترجمات غير معصومة عندنا ( ولا هي معصومة في ترجمة اي كتاب آخر ) لان اللغة تتطور وتتغير مع الزمن ..
اضافة الى ان الترجمة هي اختيار لفظ المترجم ..
فالمسألة نسبية !

ونحن لا نناقش ترجمات .. انما الاصل وهو : العبري ( للعهد القديم ) واليوناني ( للعهد الجديد ) ..
فالاصل هو المصدر والمرجع ..
فالترجمة لأي كلمة قد تتغير مع الزمن لتغيير اللغة سواء المخاطبة او الكتابية ..

ثانيا :​
ادعائك بان ترجمات القران هي ترجمات معاني للهروب من حقيقة التحريف المتعمد للقران فانت كذاب كذاب كذاب لانها ليست بترجمة معاني ..






انها قران مترجم يا مسلم !

انها :
The English Translation Of The Holy Qur'an

وليست :

The Meaning of
The Holy Quran

ثالثا :​
قرانك ليس بمعجز ولم يبهر احد وما تحدى ربك للاتيان بمثله كان مخصص فقط للمشركين للاتيان  بمثله بالهدى لا غير كما صرح القران بالحرف الواحد ..
وقرانك هذا يوجد مثله وهو التوراة والانجيل باعتراف القران نفسه .
فلا علاقة بالموضوع باعجاز قرانك الذي لم يعجز احد ولم يبهر احد ولم يجده احد معجز  كما تريدون ان توهموا انفسكم وتضحكوا على غيركم .

انشاء الله تكون تعلمت درس صغيره لكي تعرف ان الكذب لا يمشي علينا .
*


----------



## fighttonight (25 سبتمبر 2008)

> انشاء الله تكون تعلمت درس صغيره لكي تعرف ان الكذب لا يمشي علينا .


و أين هي تلك المشاركة التي شرفتنا بالرد عليها أيها الحوت ؟
أم أنك قد رددت عليها ثم حذفتها ؟
حسنا ...لقد أخذت كفايتي ...
لقد اكتفيت من محاورة أشخاص يفتقرون إلى أول مبادئ الحوار ....يا سيدي إن الحوار إن كان حوارا يحتمل رأيين و أنتم لا تحتملون إلا رأيا واحدا إما معنا أو نحذف رأيه ...إما كلامنا و إلا فلنشطب عضويته .
ثم تجعجعون و تتبجحون بقوانين المنتدى التي لم توضع إلا لتداري ضعف حجتك أنت و أمثالك ممن لا يقدرون على الحوار أو لا يجرؤن عليه و لا تسري هذه القوانين إلا على الذين يأتون بكلام ليس على هواكم و بدلا من مقارعة الحجة بالحجة ....فالحذف هو أسهل الطرق ....
أنتم تتكلمون و لا تسمعون إلا أنفسكم 
أنتم لا تريدون حتى أن تسمعوا .....
لتحذف هذه المشاركة أيضا فما عدت أبالي 
و لتشطب عضويتي بناء على طلبي ...و لكن رجاءا لا تخرج على صفحات المنتدى و تتبجح و تقول هرب فايت تونايت كما تفعلون دائما ....
اللعنة أنا لا أصدق .......نفس الأسلوب الذي اتبع معنا في غرف البالتوك هو نفسه الذي تتبعونه في هذا المنتدى إما أن تتحاوروا بطريقة تضمن لكم الهروب وقتما تشائون و حذف الآراء المعارضة و طرد المعارضين و تخرجوا و تقولوا لقد هرب فلان ......أتمنى ألا تخرج  و تقول لقد هرب فايت لأنه لم يجد ما يرد به ....بل أنني فعلت كما فعل القناص من قبل .....تكلمت فحذف كلامي ...فعلام أبقى؟؟
على العموم أنا أرفض هذا الأسلوب في الحوار ......هذا إن أجرمنا و أطلقنا عليه اسم الحوار من سباب و تطاول و استهزاء متعمد (بأدلة دائما ما تكون ضعيفة ) و دائما من طرف واحد و هو انت و العديد من أمثالك المحترمين  و أيضا  حذف المشاركات و شطب العضويات يتم بناء على أهواء شخصية بدون أي اعتبارات موضوعيةو لا تتبجح بقوانين المنتدى فهي لا تطبق إلا علي غيركم و هذا لا يضعها في مصاف القوانين بل يضعها في خانة القيود...و هذا فارق كبير .... فالعدالة عمياء على ما أذكر  .....
و على ذلك أشكر من كان موضوعيا في حواراته معي و كانوا حقا قلائل و أشكر الذين لم يكونوا كذلك لأنني رأيت أنماطا جديدة  و أتمنى الخير للجميع .....

و أرجو شطب عضويتي بناء على طلبي


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 سبتمبر 2008)

خطية يهوذا مع ثامار
يقول الكثيرون من الكتاب المسلمون لأنهم ينقلون من بعضهم دون عمل دراسات خاصة بهم. يقولون انه جاء بسفر التكوين (38 :12-17 ) " ولما طال الزمان و ماتت إبنة شوع أمرأة يهوذا فأخبرت ثامار و قيل لها هوذا حموك صاعداً إلي تمنة ليجز غنمه فخلعت عنها ثياب ترملها و تغطت ببرقع و تلففت و جلست في مدخل عنايم التي علي طريق تمنة لأنها رأت أن شيلة قد كبر و هي لم تعطي له زوجة!!! فنظرها يهوذا و حسبها زانية لانها غطت وجهها فمال إليها علي الطريق و قال لها: هاتي أدخل عليك لأنه لم يعلم أنها كنته".
كيف يزني يهوذا مع ثامار كنته
أن ثامار كانت متزوجة من ابن يهوذا عير الذي مات و كانت العادة أن تتزوج من أخيه لتنجب منه نسلا يحي به ذكري أخيه "فقال يهوذا لأونان أدخل علي أمرأة أخيك و تزوج بها و أقم نسلا لأخيك، و لكنه لم يرد أن يقيم نسل لأخيه و مات و خاف يهوذا علي أبنه التالي شيلة لئلا يموت". فقال يهوذا لثامار كنته أقعدي أرملة في بيت أبيك حتي يكبر شيلة أبني لأنه قال لعله يموت هو أيضاً كأخويه فمضت ثامار و قعدت في بيت أبيها"، و هنا لجأت ثامار لحيلة و هي أنها أنتهزت فرصة ذهاب يهوذا ليجز غنمه فوقفت في طريقه و تظاهرت أنها زانيه فمال إليها و أخذت خاتمه رهناً، و لما علم فيما بعد أنها حامل وظن أنها زنت طلب أن تحرق فكشفت له أنها حامل منه و أنها فعلت ذلك لأنه لم يوفي بوعده معها.
هذا الحدث قبل وجود الشريعة 
نلاحظ في البداية أن هذا الحدث قبل وجود الشريعة و من الواضح هنا أن تصرفها كان طبيعي و متفق مع عادات و سلوك عصرها لذا قبل يهوذا و أهلها ذلك منها كأمر طبيعي. لكن ما يعنينا هنا هو أن يهوذا و الذي أرتكب الزنا بالفعل لم يكن يعلم أنها زوجة أبنه بل ظن أنها مجرد زانية علي الطريق و أنها هي فعلت ذلك بحسب سلوكيات و عادات بيئتها و عصرها و لكن ذلك لا يعفي يهوذا من خطية الزنا، و لكنه لم يقصد زنا المحارم، بل مجرد الزنا مع زانية.
يهوذا لم يكن نبياً و لكنه أبن نبي و نكرر أن خطية الزنا لا تساوي شئ بجانب الكفر لأنه ليس بعد الكفر إثم أو ذنب.
.... و هنا أيضا لا نري أمراً ألهياً لثامار بأن ترتكب خطيئة الخداع و التنكر و الايهام و الأيقاع بهذا الرجل الذي ظنها زانية تزني مع الغرباء مقابل المال؟؟؟
كما لا نري أمراً ألهياً ليهوذا بأن يمارس الخطيئة مع زانية محترفة مقابل المال؟؟
لا يوجد أمراً ألهياً ليهوذا ليفعل ما يفعله
قبل هذا و ذاك لم نجد أمراً ألهياً ليهوذا بأن يستخدم سلطانه كرجل ثري واسع النفوذ إذا فرض كلمته علي أحد اطاع صاغراً بان يجبر أرملة ابنه البكري " عير " ثامار علي الا تتزوج من أحد بعد موت زوجها " أونان " الذي أيضاً لم يرغب في الزواج منها و تزوجها قهراً.
و لما مات أبنه الثاني أونان لم نجد أمراً ألهياً في الكتاب المقدس يجعله يستخدم نفوذه لأحتجاز تلك المرأة بدون زواج حتي يكبر أبنه الثالث شيلة. و لم نجد أمراً ألهياً يجعله ينسي أن يزوج أبنه الثالث شيله لتلك الأرملة التي احتجزها و منعها من الزواج حتي يتزوجها شيلة ؟؟؟ كل هذه الخطايا أرتكبها أصحابها بالمخالفة لوصايا الرب و تبعاً لهوي نفوسهم الخاطئة مع ملاحظة أن يهوذا لم يكن متزوجا عندما ارتكب تلك الخطية بل أرمل، و ملاحظة أنه لم يعرف أن الزانية المحترفة المتنكرة الساكنة في الخلاء المتربصة بمروره بهذا الخلاء ليجز غنمه هي ذاتها ثامار كنته.
و نجد يهوذا يعترف بفداحة خطيته و هو المخدوع الذي تعرض للخديعة و الأيقاع من تلك الماكرة و قال معتذراً "فتحققها يهوذا و قال هي أبر مني !! لأني لم أعطها لشيلة إبني. فلم يعد يعرفها أيضاً " ( تك 26:38 ). 
القمص مرقس عزيز خليل​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 سبتمبر 2008)

خطية رأوبين مع بلهة
في سفر التكوين (35: 21-22) " ثم رحل يعقوب من هناك و نصب خيمته علي الجانب الآخر من مجدل عدر و بينما هو ساكن في تلك الأرض ذهب رأوبين فضاجع بلهة، محظية أبيه فسمع بذلك يعقوب"
...من الواضح أنه لا يوجد هنا أيضاً أي أمر لأحد بأن يرتكب تلك الفاحشة ولكن هذا الإنسان خالف الأمر الآلهي الذي حرم الزنا و ارتكب خطية الزنا.
السؤال: هل قال الكتاب المقدس مثلاً ثم كلم الرب رأوبين قائلاً: أسمع يا رأوبين أذهب الآن و إنكح بلهة محظية ابيك فهذا امري وعليك النفاذ ؟! لو كان في الكتاب المقدس هذا الهراء لكان من حقك أيها النجار أن تزعم بأن في الكتاب المقدس ما يدعم زنا المحارم.
بلهة هي محظية يعقوب الملقب بإسرائيل و ليست زوجته 
لكن يبدوا ان النجار و من يفكرون بطريقته ينقلون من بعضهم البعض دون مراعاة السند و لا الدقه و الحق.
و يتساءل أصحاب المواقع الإلكترونية التي يفكر أصحابها بأسلوب النجار قائلين: لماذا لم يتخذ أبني يعقوب من الجارية بلهة أي رد فعل رادع كإنتقام من رأوبين؟ لكن يبدوا أنهم قد نسوا أن الكتاب المقدس أخبرنا فقط بأن يعقوب هو الذي عرف فقط " و سمع أسرائيل " ( تك 21 :35 ) فكيف ينتقم الأثنين من شخص ما علي فعلة لم يعرفا أصلاً بحدوثها ؟؟؟؟
العقوبة التي أنزلها يعقوب بإبنه الخاطئ
أما عن العقوبة الرادعة التي أنزلها يعقوب المبارك الملقب بإسرائيل بإبنه الخاطئ هذا فقد كانت العقوبة سرمدية أبدية.
نال يعقوب بركة أبدية سرمدية من الله و جعل الله له أسم " إسرائيل "، "لا يدعي أسمك يعقوب بل إسرائيل لأنك جاهدت مع الاله والناس قدرت " ( تك 28: 32 ) و بقدر هذه البركة التي أخذها يعقوب، كانت العقوبة الرادعة لرأوبين رهيبة فقد جمع يعقوب كل بنيه و هو علي فراش موته لينقل لهم بركته الأبدية " و دعا يعقوب بنيه و قال أجتمعوا لأنبئكم بما يصيبكم في آخر الأيام " ( تك1:49 ) و لما كان رأوبين هو بكر يعقوب الملقب إسرائيل و الأبن البكر في التقليد الإسرائيلي العبراني الأصيل يحصل علي نصيب مضاعف من البركة و كان من الطبيعي أن ينقل يعقوب بركته لرأوبين و لكنه اخذ نصيبه و أعطاه لآخر !!!
ماذا حدث في جلسة نقل البركة الأبدية :
لقد صرخ يعقوب في وجه بكره رأوبين في جلسة نقل البركة الأبدية السرمدية لبنيه عامة و أبنه البكري خاصة و طرد أبنه البكري و حرمه من البركة قائلا " رأوبين أنت بكري قوتي و أول قدرتي , فضل الرفعة و فضل العز فاترا كالماء لا تتفضل، لأنك صعدت علي مضجع أبيك حينئذ دنسته" ( تك 4,3:49 ) ( لا تتفضل )أي لا تدخل لجلسة نقل البركة الابدية لماذا ...
هذا هو السبب في أن الوحي المقدس دون هذه الحادثه التي لا يعجب النجار و غيره انه دونها ؟؟؟
لقد دونها حتي لا نتعجب عندما نفاجأ بيعقوب يخالف التقليد الإسرائيلي العبراني فلا ينقل بركته لأبنه البكري بل ينقل البركة لآخر و السبب كما نقله الوحي المقدس "لأنك صعدت علي مضجع أبيك حينئذ دنسته علي فراشي.. !!!" ( تك4:49)
لماذا لم يعاقب رأوبين بعقوبة كالقتل أو خلافه؟
لم يكن هناك حد أو عقوبة مادية بالقتل أو غيره لأن يعقوب جاء قبل عهد موسي .. و أي عقوبة أفظع من حرمانه من البركة و فقدان نعمة أن يأتي من نسله مخلص العالم ..أرجو أن يكون النجار قد فهم شئ وليعرف كيف يقرأ و كيف يفهم ؟!! 
القمص مرقس عزيز خليل​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 سبتمبر 2008)

fighttonight قال:


> و أين هي تلك المشاركة التي شرفتنا بالرد عليها أيها الحوت ؟
> أم أنك قد رددت عليها ثم حذفتها ؟
> حسنا ...لقد أخذت كفايتي ...
> لقد اكتفيت من محاورة أشخاص يفتقرون إلى أول مبادئ الحوار ....يا سيدي إن الحوار إن كان حوارا يحتمل رأيين و أنتم لا تحتملون إلا رأيا واحدا إما معنا أو نحذف رأيه ...إما كلامنا و إلا فلنشطب عضويته .
> ...


*الاخ الحبيب لقد تعبنا من كثرة الردود السطحية التي يضعها كل من هب ودب لمجرد أنه قرأ كلمات أو جاءت في ذهنه أو أعتاد أن يقولها بدون دليل وبرهان أو يبدأ بمقدمة طويلة يمتدح فيه نبيه وديانته، ويسيء بطريقة غير مباشرة للمسيحية وعقيدتها ويسبها بشكل غير مباشر في منتدى المفترض أنه مسيحى فهنا ليس مكانك*
*ولن نسمح لمن هم غير مهيئين للدراسة والذين نشعر من ردودهم فهمهم لما يقولون، بل نرحب جدا بالمتخصيين في الدين المقارن والمهتمين بدراسة الأديان ونشعر من اسئلتهم وردودهم بخلفيتهم الجيدة لذلك.*​


----------



## موسى المصرى (25 سبتمبر 2008)

والمفروض انك وضعت هذا المنتدى باسم الرد على الشبهات فماذا تتوقع ان ياتيك بالشبهات  واذا كنت انا فى بدايه بحثى وووقفت امامى شبه هل تريد منى ان اسئل عليها شيخ فى الاسلام ام اتى للك
اذا كنت تريد من الناس ان يبحثوا عن الحقيقه التى تعتقد انك تتبعها فلما الخوف من السوال
ارجوا ياخى الفاضل ان نتعلم منكم  وانا اقولها انى مازلت باحث ولكن تقف امامى شبهات فارجوا ان تتقبلوا منا ذلك  بصدر رحب 
وشكرا


----------



## جورج مايكل (25 سبتمبر 2008)

سل كماتشاء يااخى فهذا حقك ولكن افتح عقلك وقلبك للفهم


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (26 سبتمبر 2008)

موسى المصرى قال:


> والمفروض انك وضعت هذا المنتدى باسم الرد على الشبهات فماذا تتوقع ان ياتيك بالشبهات واذا كنت انا فى بدايه بحثى وووقفت امامى شبه هل تريد منى ان اسئل عليها شيخ فى الاسلام ام اتى للك
> اذا كنت تريد من الناس ان يبحثوا عن الحقيقه التى تعتقد انك تتبعها فلما الخوف من السوال
> ارجوا ياخى الفاضل ان نتعلم منكم وانا اقولها انى مازلت باحث ولكن تقف امامى شبهات فارجوا ان تتقبلوا منا ذلك بصدر رحب
> وشكرا


نرحب بكل الشبهات التى تقدم في منتدانا ونحن لا نخشى شيء لأننا نثق في إيماننا وفي كتابنا المقدس ومسيحنا القدوس كما أننا مؤهلين ومستعدين بنعمة المسيح وإرشاد الروح القدس للرد على كل ما يوجه لإيماننا مهما كان ولدينا كل الوثائق والأدلة والبراهين على صحة كتبانا المقدس وإيماننا. 
فنحن بنعمة المسيح قادرون على أثبات صحة إيماننا بالعلم والمنطق والحجة والبرهان وإرشاد الروح القدس


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (26 سبتمبر 2008)

خطية أمنون مع ثامار أخته
جاء في صموئيل الثاني (10:13-14 ) " فقال أمنون لثامار أخته: أدخلي الطعام إلي غرفتي فآكل من يديك، فأخذت ثامار الكعك و جاءت به إلي أمنون أخيها في غرفته و قدمت له ليأكل فأمسكها و قال: تعالي نامي معي يا أختي فقالت له: لا تغضبني يا أخي هذه فاحشة لا يفعلها أبناء إسرائيل فلا تفعلها أنت فأنا أين أذهب بعاري؟ و أنت ألا تكون كواحد من السفهاء في إسرائيل فكلم الملك فهو لا يمنعني عنك فرفض أن يسمع كلامها فهجم عليها و أغتصبها"
عند دراسة الموضوع نلاحظ الأتي:
- أن أمنون كان مريضاً حباً بأخته ثامار غير الشقيقة.
- قد أشار عليه صديقه يوناداب بمشورة رديئة.
- و حاول الزنا معها و لكنها رفضت بشدة " فقالت له لا يا أخي لا تذلني لأنه لا يفعل هكذا في إسرائيل لا تعمل القباحة ....
- " فلم يشأ أن يسمع لصوتها بل تمكن منها وقهرها و أضجع معها " فبقيت ثامار ذليلة بسبب ذلك الفعل " و كان عليها ثوب ملون لأن بنات الملك العذاري كن يلبسن جبات مثل هذه فأخرجها خادمه إلي الخارج و أقفل الباب وراءها فجعلت ثامار رماداً علي رأسها و مزقت الثوب الملون الذي عليها و وضعت يدها علي رأسها و كانت تذهب صارخة"
- و قد ولد ذلك عداوة بين أمنون و أبشالوم شقيق ثامار " فقال لها أبشالوم أخوها هل كان أمنون أخوك معك فالآن يا أختي اسكتي. أخوك هو . لا تضعي قلبك علي هذا الأمر فأقامت ثامار مستوحشة في بيت أبشالوم أخيها".
- و كان ذلك سبب مرارة لداود و خاصة أنه ولد عداوة بين الأخوين " و لما سمع الملك داود بجميع الأمور أغتاظ جداً و لم يكلم أبشالوم أمنون بشر أو بخير لان أبشالوم أبغض أمنون من أجل أنه أذل ثامار أخته.
- أنتقام أبشالوم و أمره بقتل أخيه " و كان بعد سنتين من الزمان انه كان لابشالوم جزازون في بعل حاصور التي عند افرايم فدعا أبشالوم جميع بني الملك.
فقال أبشالوم إذ دع أخي أمنون ليذهب معنا فقال الملك لماذا يذهب معك فألح عليه أبشالوم فأرسل معه أمنون و جميع بني الملك فأوصي أبشالوم غلمانه قائلا أنظروا متي طاب قلب أمنون بالخمر و قلت لكم أضربوا أمنون فأقتلوه لا تخافوا أليس أني أنا أمرتكم فتشددوا و كونوا ذوي بأس ففعل غلمان أبشالوم بأمنون كما أمر أبشالوم فقام جميع بني الملك و ركبوا كل واحد علي بغلوه و هربوا "
و هنا نري انها خطية بكل المقاييس و قد سجلها الكتاب المقدس ليرينا ما يمكن أن يقع فيه أي إنسان من خطية مهما كان نوعها و بشاعة الخطية و نتيجتها و هي الموت. فقد مررت الخطية قلب ثامار و أذلتها و كرهت الأخ في أخيه و أذلت الأب و شقت بيت داود.
هذه هي نتيجة الخطية و هذا ما قصده الوحي الألهي من ذكر هذه الحادثة.
طبعا من الواضح أن المعترض لم يكلف نفسه حتي بقراءة ما ينقله من المواقع المنحرفة فلو قرأ لرأي أن إله إسرائيل لا يأمر بأرتكاب تلك الفواحش و الأغتصاب بل أن نص الكتاب المقدس وضح أن ثامار دافعت عن نفسها و حاولت أن تهرب ولو بالكذب بأن الملك لن يمنعها عن أخيها و هو ما لن يحدث.
لماذا لم يعاقب داود أبنه أمنون طبقاً لشريعة موسي ؟
لم يعاقب داود أبنه أمنون طبقا لشريعة موسي لأن شريعة موسي تأمر للزاني و الزانية " علي فم شاهدين أو ثلاثة شهود يقتل الذي يقتل ولا يقتل علي فم شاهد واحد. أيدي الشهود تكون عليه أولاً لقتله ثم أيدي جميع الشعب أخيراً فتنزع الشر من وسطك " (تث6:17-7) و في هذه الحادثة لم يكن هناك شهود علي هذا الزنا الصريح، بل حدث سراً في غرفة أمنون و ما فعله أبشالوم بالأنتقام من أخيه لم يكن تطبيقاً للشريعة بل ثأر و أنتقام من أخيه وهو قبيح في عيني الرب.. 
القمص مرقس عزيز خليل​


----------



## fighttonight (26 سبتمبر 2008)

> ولن نسمح لمن هم غير مهيئين للدراسة والذين نشعر من ردودهم فهمهم لما يقولون، بل نرحب جدا بالمتخصيين في الدين المقارن والمهتمين بدراسة الأديان ونشعر من اسئلتهم وردودهم بخلفيتهم الجيدة لذلك.


أخي العزيز ..
لن أجادلك فيما ظهر من ردك من استصدار أحكام مسبقة على من لا تعلم عن خلفيتهم الثقافية و الدينية    ....لقد سألت .....و سؤلت و أجبت و لم أجد الإجابة ثم فوجئت أن إجاباتي قد تم حذفها بينما الأسئلة الموجهة لي ليست كذلك و كأن لسان الحال يقول ....لم يعجبنا جوابك فلتأت بجواب على هوانا ...أو أننا سألناك و هربت من الحوار و أجبناك و لم ترد ....(ليبدو كأنني اقتنعت أو أفحمت و لم أجد ما أقول )



> الاخ الحبيب لقد تعبنا من كثرة الردود السطحية التي يضعها كل من هب ودب لمجرد أنه قرأ كلمات أو جاءت في ذهنه أو أعتاد أن يقولها بدون دليل وبرهان أو يبدأ بمقدمة طويلة يمتدح فيه نبيه وديانته، ويسيء بطريقة غير مباشرة للمسيحية وعقيدتها ويسبها بشكل غير مباشر في منتدى المفترض أنه مسيحى فهنا ليس مكانك


أما بشأن الإهانات الموجهة للمسيحية كديانة ...فأنا أرفضها تماما كما أرفض أية إهانات توجه لديانتي الإسلام أكما أنني لن ألفت وجهة نظركم للإهانات الموجهة لديني و نبيي فمهما كان المكان  فلا أعتقد أن السباب أو الإهانات مقبولة من أي طرف تجاه أي طرف  .و لكن للأسف ما نراه حتى في عناوين الموضوعات المثبتة من أعضاء و مشرفين يؤكد لنا أن هذا الأمر يعد منهاجا متبعا من إدارة المنتدى و عندما تعاتب المهاجم يقول لك إن هذا رأيي في ديانتك ...فكيف تتوقع أن يعلو أسلوب الحوار في المنتدى و هذا هو الحال؟؟



> ولن نسمح لمن هم غير مهيئين للدراسة والذين نشعر من ردودهم فهمهم لما يقولون، بل نرحب جدا بالمتخصيين في الدين المقارن والمهتمين بدراسة الأديان ونشعر من اسئلتهم وردودهم بخلفيتهم الجيدة لذلك.


حسنا ...هب أنني حقا كما تقول مختص في الدين المقارن أو كما تقول (أفهم ما أقول ) ما الذي يضمن لي أن ردي لن يحذف و لو كان على المستوى المطلوب من الثقافة و الموضوعية ؟
لا شيئ 
..فما الذي يغريني و أنا رجل" متخصص  " في الدين المقارن أو حتى في الفقه الإسلامي أو الشريعة أي أي تخصص آخر(ممن ترحب بهم) مادام هناك من لهم القدرة على فرض الحجر على ردودي بحجة أنها ليست على  ذات المستوى المطلوب؟؟
أو أضطر أن أبتلع إهانات و سباب لما أؤمن به بدون قدرة على الرد (الموضوعي ) لأنني إن فعلت سيحذف ردي و تبقى الإهانة التي غالبا ما تكون مبنية على عدم فهم أو غلو في المعايير الأخلاقية أو ما شابه ....و ما هو المستوى المطلوب ...و ما هي معاييره الموضوعية التي قد نسير عليها ؟؟
لا شيئ
سيدي العزيز لقد سعدت بالحوار معك و استفدت كثيرا من قراءة الموضوع و باقي ردودك التي لن أعلق عليها ثانية و أنت تعلم لماذا .....
  و لكن للأسف انا اعتدت في حواراتي السابقة مع الأصدقاء أن الحجر على الآراء أو تعديلها أو تغييرها في سياق حوار طويل يحوله من حوار إلى شيء أخر أرفض المشاركة فيه 
لذلك سيدي أطلب مرة أخرى أن تحذف عضويتي بناء على طلبي


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (28 سبتمبر 2008)

أبشالوم يدخل علي جواري أبيه






أستكمالا لما أورده السادة الباحثون يعترض بعض الأخوة المسلمون علي ما جاء بسفر صموئيل الثاني ( 16 :21- 22 ) كما يلي " فقال له أخيتوفل : أدخل إلي جواري أبيك اللواتي تركهن للعناية بالقصر فيسمع بنو إسرائيل جميعهم أنك صرت مكروها من أبيك فتقوي عزيمة جميع الذين معك فنصبت لأبشالوم خيمة علي السطح و دخل علي جواري أبيه علي مشهد من بني إسرائيل و كانت نصيحة أخيتوفل في تلك الأيام كما لو كانت من عند الله هكذا كانت لأبشالوم كما كانت لداود "
من هو أخيتوفل؟
أخيتوفل هو قائد عسكري متمرد في دولة إسرائيل ساعد ولي عهد إسرائيل "أبشالوم" لأقامة حكم أنقلابي علي نظام حكم والده الملك "داود" ملك مملكة إسرائيل الشرعي.
و لما كان أخيتوفل لا ينظر الا للناحية العسكرية في تلك الحرب الأهلية بين القوات المتمردة علي الملك الشرعي بقيادة أخيتوفل و القوات الشرعية لملك إسرائيل الملك داود فقد نصح هذا القائد العسكري ولي عهد المملكة المتمرد بأن يخالف أمر إله إسرائيل و يرتكب فاحشة رهيبة ضد ملك إسرائيل تجعل الجميع في إسرائيل يتأكد بما لن يجعل مجالا للشك بانه لا أمكانية للصلح أبداً ما بين الأبن المتمرد و أبيه الملك الشرعي، و رأي أخيتوفل ان هذا فقط هو الذي سيشجع شباب المملكة علي الأنضمام للجيش المتمرد ضد الجيش الشرعي فما يخيف شباب المملكة من الأنضمام لجيش ولي العهد المتمرد هو أنهم يقولون أن ولي العهد هو ابن الملك و سيصطلحان حتماً يوم من الأيام و ساعتها لن يعلق الأب ابنه علي المشنقة بل سيعلق فقط جنود أبنه علي المشنقة أما أبنه فسوف يسامحه.
أما إذا أرتكب الأبن المتمرد مثل تلك الفاحشة فسيعرف الجميع أن ما بين الأبن و أبيه لا صلح فيه، فسيعرف أن التمرد دخل منعطف الجدية أخيرا و قد عبر خط الرجعة.
و نحن نتسأل هل أصبح أخيتوفل هو إله ؟ هل أخيتوفل هو إله إسرائيل؟ هل نصيحة أخيتوفل صارت أمراً ألهيا ؟
تفكير شيطاني من أخيتوفل لأبشالوم 
لم يأمر يهوه الإله القدوس أبشالوم أن ينكح نساء أبيه. فقد حذر الرب الملك داود مراراً و تكراراً بانه إذا أستمر في خطاياه واذا أستمر في الخروج عن وصايا آلهه فأن الرب سيدعه فريسة لأقرب المقربين له فسيترك الرب أحد أهل بيت الملك يفعل بالملك الفواحش و يعفر هيبته و هيبة ملكه." لماذا أحتقرت كلام الرب لتعمل الشر في عينيه ؟؟ قد قتلت أوريا الحثي بالسيف !! و أخذت إمرأته لك أمرأة !! و إياه قتلت بسيف بني عمون!! و الآن لا يفارق السيف بيتك إلي الأبد لأنك إحتقرتني و أخذت إمرأة أوريا الحثي لتكون لك أمرأة هكذا قال الرب: هأنذا أقيم عليك الشر من بيتك!! و أخذ نساءك أمام عينيك و أعطيهن لقريبك فيضجع مع نسائك في عين هذه الشمس لأنك أنت فعلت بالسر و أنا أفعل الأمر قدام جميع أسرائيل و قدام الشمس" ( صموئيل الثاني 12: 9-13)
يعاقب الشرير بأفعال شرير آخر
و هذا هو ما سمح به إله أسرائيل القدوس أن يعاقب الشرير بأفعال شرير آخر و أن يجعل الشر عقابا للشر هو لم يأمر بالشر ولكنه سمح بحدوثه كما يقول القديس بولس الرسول: "و كما لم يستحسنوا أن يبقوا الله في معرفتهم أسلمهم الله إلي ذهن مرفوض ليفعلوا ما لا يليق" (رومية 28:1 ).
القمص مرقس عزيز خليل​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً لأخى الحبيب أثناسيوس الرسولى على هذا الموضوع الرائع .
+++ وعن سؤال أخى الحبيب مورأنطونيوس ، فإن لقب : " دكتور " ، يمنح لجميع الخريجين لديهم ، فهو لقب وجاهة وليس لقب علمى .


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> شكراً لأخى الحبيب أثناسيوس الرسولى على هذا الموضوع الرائع .
> +++ وعن سؤال أخى الحبيب مورأنطونيوس ، فإن لقب : " دكتور " ، يمنح لجميع الخريجين لديهم ، فهو لقب وجاهة وليس لقب علمى .





*أشكر الرب من أجل خدمتك الرائعة وعمل الله من خلالك ونصلي وننتظر أن يعمل الرب بنا وبكل خدامه أكثر جدا مما نطلب أو نفتكر لمجد اسمه*
*يارب حرك قلوب العالم غير المسيحى ليرى فينا نورك ويرى فينا رائحتك .........امين*
نرجو من الله القدير أن يستخدم هذا العمل والمنتدى لمجده وأن يكون سبب بركه لكل من يبحث عن الحق بعقله وفكره وقلبه​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (1 أكتوبر 2008)

كيف يأمر الله نبيه هوشع أن يتخذ زوجة زانية ؟





ربما يندهش البعض كيف يأمر الرب نبيه هوشع أن يرتبط بإمرأة زانية كزوجة له و ينجب منها أولاد زني، إذ يقول: " إذهب خذ لنفسك إمرأة زني و أولاد زني، لأن الأرض قد زنت زنا تاركة الرب" ( هوشع 2:1 ).
فتعبير أمرأة زني في الأنجليزية تترجم harlot و ليس adulteress ,أي أنها لا تعني مجرد إمرأة زانية بطريقة جسدية حسب المفهوم العام و إنما تعني إنسانة مكرسة حياتها للبعل، فتحسب زانية من أجل أرتباطها بالبعل، خاصة و أن عبادة البعل إرتبطت بأرتكاب الزنا، فقد وجدت ناذرات يكرسن حياتهن للبغي لحساب البعل، و لعل جومر بنت دبلايم "زوجة هوشع" من فئة هؤلاء النازرات.
في الواقع أن العبادة الوثنية في ذاتها كانت تدعي زنا harlotry ، حتي أن مجرد الأرتباط بالعابدين للبعل يكفي أن يعطي للإنسان هذا اللقب حتي و أن لم يمارس الزنا. فقد إرتبطت غالبية الأسرائيليات في ذلك الحين إن لم يكن كلهن بعبادة الوثن، حتي صار يصعب و ربما يستحيل أن يجد النبي إمرأة له إلا من عابدات البعل، لكن ليس جميعهن كن يمارسن الزني جسديا.
و بالرجوع إلى الآية كاملة يتضح التفسير " قال الرب لهوشع إذهب خذ لنفسك إمرأة زني و أولاد زني، لأن الأرض قد زنت زنا تاركة الرب" ( هوشع 2:1 ).
يتضح من الآية بصورة واضحة أن الزنا هنا بمعني ترك الله و الذهاب إلى عبادات أخري.
و بالرجوع إلى معني كلمة جومر و أولادها يتضح المغزي العميق لطلب الله من هوشع ..فكلمة جومر في العبرية تعني نهاية الكمال و خاصة كمال الفشل، أما "دبلايم" فتعني كعكة مزدوجة من التين المضغوط أو أقراص الزبيب. و كان هذا النوع من الكعك يستخدم في الأحتفالات الخاصة بعبادة البعل، إذ قيل عن بني إسرائيل أنهم " ملتفون إلى الآلهة الغريبة و محبون لأقراص الزبيب " ( هوشع 1:3)
وكان أكل الكعك المحشو بأقراص الزبيب أو التين قد أرتبط إرتباطا وثيقا بعبادة الآلهة الغريبة. هكذا زواج هوشع النبي بجومر إبنة دبلايم إنما هو يشير إلى الأرتباط بشعب إسرائيل الذي بلغ كمال الفشل (جومر) المولود من العبادة الوثنية ورجاساتها (دبلايم)، أو كأن إسرائيل و قد صارت جومر إنما هي أبنة دبلايم، أي إبنة الحفلات الرجسة التي أنتشرت في كل البلاد و صارت أشبه بكعكة مقدمة للبعل، طعاماً رجساً و مائدة نجسة للشيطان و أتباعه !!!
كما بقيت جومر في شرها تلد أبناء زنا بالرغم من زواجها من رجل طاهر و نبي مبارك هكذا بقي إسرائيل في زناه الروحي بالرغم من أعلانات الله له عن إتحاده معه لم يتنجس هوشع بسبب جومر، بل صارت جومر في دينونة أقسي من أجل زواجها بالنبي ما لم تكن قد ندمت و رجعت بالطهارة إلى رجلها. و هكذا إن لم يرجع أسرائيل بالإيمان إلى الله تكون عقوبة أشد و أمر! 
القمص مرقس عزيز خليل​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (1 أكتوبر 2008)

هل كانت هناك أوامر ألهية بزنا المحارم كما يسقط زغلول النجار و غيره علي كتابنا الطاهر





خطية لوط و خطية أبنتيه 
1 جاء في سفر التكوين (19: 30 -38) "و صعد لوط من صوغر و سكن في الجبل و ابنتاه معه لانه خاف ان يسكن في صوغر فسكن في المغارة هو و ابنتاه. و قالت البكر للصغيرة ابونا قد شاخ و ليس في الأرض رجل ليدخل علينا كعادة كل الأرض. هلم نسقي أبانا خمراً و نضطجع معه فنحيي من ابينا نسلاً. فسقتا أباهما خمرا في تلك الليلة و دخلت البكر و اضطجعت مع أبيها و لم يعلم باضطجاعها و لا بقيامها. و حدث في الغد ان البكر قالت للصغيرة أني قد اضطجعت البارحة مع أبي نسقيه خمراً الليلة أيضاً فأدخلي اضطجعي معه فنحيي من أبينا نسلاً. فسقتا أباهما خمرا في تلك الليلة أيضاً و قامت الصغيرة و اضطجعت معه و لم يعلم باضطجاعها و لا بقيامها. فحبلت ابنتا لوط من ابيهما. فولدت البكر أبناً و دعت اسمه مواب و هو ابو الموابيين إلى اليوم. و الصغيرة أيضاً ولدت أبناً و دعت اسمه بن عمي و هو أبو بني عمون إلى اليوم".
هذا هو ما سجله الوحي الإلهي أنها حادثة خطية أبنتي لوط بتخدير أبيهما بالخمر لكسر إرادته ليمارسن معه الزنا فهل وجدت أيها النجار أي كلمة في الكتاب المقدس تقول مثلاً :
ثم قال الرب لأبنتي لوط أسمعن أيتها الأمتين خدرا أبيكما و أكسرا إرادته و غيباه عن الوعي ثم دعاه ينكحكما.
.. لو انه بالكتاب المقدس أي أمر مثل هذا الهراء فإنه في هذه الحالة فقط يكون من حقك أيها النجار أن تزعم أن الكتاب المقدس يدعم القصة المكذوبة التي تنتحلها أنت و أمثالك لم يكن هناك أمر بالنكاح بعكس ما جاء في صورة النساء " أنكحوا ما طاب لكم من نساء مثني و ثلاث و رباع .. و ما ملكت أيمانكم " فلنلاحظ فعل الأمر أنكحوا.
أولا تعالوا معاً بنعمة المسيح نحلل هذا الحدث و نعرف كيف جاءت الفكرة و كيف نفذت و لماذا كانت ؟؟؟
أولا منبع الفكرة هي الأبنة الكبري:
الوحي المقدس يقول: "و قالت البكر للصغيرة أبونا قد شاخ و ليس في الأرض رجل ليدخل علينا كعادة كل الأرض هلم نسقي أبانا خمرا و نضجع معه فنحيي من أبينا نسلا" و من الواضح أن الحياة في وسط الشر في سدوم و عمورة قد شوهت القيم الأخلاقية عند بنات لوط و هذا واضح من الفكرة أساساً التي أقترحتها الأبنة الكبرى و التي وافقت عليها الأبنة الصغري دون أي تفكير !!!
ثانيا أساس الفكرة هي الكارثة الكونية :-
و لكن يجب أيضاً أن نقرأ أفكار الأبنة الكبري فلماذا قدمت هي هذا الحل الخاطئ ؟؟؟ و يتضح ذلك لنا من الوحي المقدس فقد أعتقدت أن النار التي نزلت ليست علي سدوم و عمورة فقط و إنما علي كل الأرض و أعتقدت أن الأرض كلها قد أحرقت تماماً و ليس في الأرض غيرها هي و أختها و أباها خاصة أنها تعرف أن الأرض من قبل قد دمرت تماماً بواسطة كارثة كونية و هي الطوفان و لم ينجو إلا نوح و بنيه.
و نلاحظ كلامها " ليس في الأرض رجل يدخل علينا كعادة كل الأرض". و أعتقدت بأن عليها هي و أختها أن يعمران الأرض من جديد فيا ليتها رفعت صوتها إلي الرب القدوس قبل أن تقترح هذه الفكرة ..ليتها سألت السماء لما كانت قد أرتكبت هذه الخطية فقد حللت لنفسها الفكرة دون أن تأخذ مشورة السماء، و هذا يرجع إلي جو سدوم و عمورة الذي عاشتا فيه دون أن تؤسسا روحيا تأسيس سليم ...إذن فلنلاحظ أمراً هاماً وهو ما قامتا به ليست وصية إلهية، حاشا !! بل فعلاً شخصياً فيه المسئولية كاملة عليهن.
ثالثا هدف الفكرة أحياء نسل:
كذلك يجب أن نتبع هدف الفكرة في هذه القصة فهل كان هدف الأبنتين أن يتمتعا بالخطية مع أبيهما أم كان هناك هدف آخر .. يقول لنا الوحي المقدس حقيقة الموقف كله أن الأبنه الكبري قالت للصغري " أبونا قد شاخ و ليس في الأرض رجل يدخل علينا كعادة الأرض، هلم نسقي أبانا خمرا و نضجع معه فنحيي من أبينا نسلاً ". إذن فالهدف المعلن هو إحياء نسل من أبيهما و ليس التمتع الوقتي بخطية الزني و قد كررت الأبنة الكبري هذا الهدف مرتين تقريباً في القصة، و إن كان الهدف نبيلاً إلا أن الوسيلة كانت خاطئة و هي أحياء نسل من أبيهما.
رابعا موقف لوط من الخطية :
أن لوط لم يعرف أساساً ما الذي يجري لا من حيث الفكرة و لا من حيث تنفيذها .. فقد قال الوحي المقدس (تك 19: 33 – 35 ) " فسقتا اباهما خمرا في تلك الليلة و دخلت البكر و اضطجعت مع ابيها و لم يعلم باضطجاعها و لا بقيامها. و حدث في الغد ان البكر قالت للصغيرة اني قد اضطجعت البارحة مع ابي نسقيه خمرا الليلة ايضا فادخلي اضطجعي معه فنحيي من ابينا نسلا. فسقتا اباهما خمرا في تلك الليلة ايضا و قامت الصغيرة و اضطجعت معه و لم يعلم باضطجاعها و لا بقيامها".
و هنا نلاحظ أن الأمر واضح أن لوط لم يعرف أي شئ عن هذا الأمر اما الجانب الآخر وهو أيضاً مهم، ان لوط ليس نبياً فى الكتاب المقدس.
واما الامر الثالث وهو الأهم أن الوحى المقدس يقرر بأنه لا عصمة لا للأنبياء ولا للقديسين ولا لأى بشر على الأرض بإستثناء السيد المسيح وحده ....لانه ببساطة الكل مولود وفيه سم الخطية.
النبى يعصمه الله فى رسالته فقط وفى كتابة وحيه المقدس اما فى حياته الشخصية فهو كباقى البشر يخطئ ويتوب فلا عصمة للبشر على الإطلاق .... ماعدا الرب يسوع المسيح فهو الوحيد الذى لم يرث الخطية ولا فعل خطية .. إذن الخلاصة فى هذة النقطة ..فان لوط ليس نبياً وكذلك الأنبياء ليسوا معصومين من الخطية.
+ موقف الشريعة من هذة الخطية:
لاننا لو اردنا ان نحاكم ابنتى لوط على هذه الخطية، فاننا لا نجد شريعة إلهية نحاكمهم بها فى عصرهن .... لانه فى وقت وقوع هذه الخطية، لم تكن هناك شريعة إلهيه قد أعطيت للناس بعد لتحدد الحرام من الحلال. فشريعة موسى جاءت بعد هذا الحدث بأكثر من أربعمائة سنة.
+ موقف الله من الخطية :
ان الله بحكمته اراد ان يفتح اذهان البشرية، إلى رفضه لهذه الخطية حتى ولو لم تكن هناك شريعة مكتوبة الا انه أعطى شريعة الضمير الإنسانى وهو فى هذه الشريعة كفيلة بان نعرف ابنتى لوط بان ما سيقمن به خطية وانه أمر غير مقبول أمام الله ... فنحن نعلم من الوحى المقدس ان الأبنة الكبرى انجبت (موأب) والأبنة الصغرى أنجبت (عمون). وحيث انه لم تكن هناك شريعة مكتوبة فى عهد لوط وابنتيه فان الله أظهر رفضه لهذه الخطية فى مستقبل الأيام بعد ان وضع الشريعة التى أوحى بها إلى موسى النبى، فقد اراد الرب ان ما حدث كان خطية، بعد ان اخطأ نسل موأب ونسل عمون فى مستقبل الأيام فى عدم صنع الرحمة مع بنى إسرائيل فى البرية ... لذلك أظهر الرب رفضه لكل هذه الأفعال دفعة واحدة فقال فى وحيه المقدس " لا يدخل عمونى ولا موأبى فى جماعة الرب حتى الجيل العاشر لا يدخل منهم احد فى جماعة الرب إلى الأبد من أجل أنهم لم يلاقوكم بالخبز والماء فى الطريق عند خروجكم من مصر ولانهم استاجروا عليكم بلعام ابن بعور من فتور ارام النهرين لكى يلعنك " (تثنية 23 : 3-4 ).
بالرغم ان الخطية تستحق نوعاً اخر من العقاب الا ان الرب قرر عليهم ذات العقاب الذى قرره على أبناء الزنى فى عبادة الاوثان حيث ان الوحى المقدس قال " لا يدخل ابن زنى فى جماعة الرب حتى الجيل العاشر لا يدخل منه احد فى جماعة الرب . لا يدخل عمونى ولا موابى فى جماعة الرب حتى الجيل العاشر لا يدخل منهم احد فى جماعة الرب إلى الأبد".
فلنلاحظ ان الرب أوقع ذات العقاب الخاص بأبن الزنا المولود من زني عبادة الأوثان أوقعه علي مؤاب و عمون أن لا يدخل منهم إلى جماعة الرب حتي الجيل العاشر، بل و جعل الوصيتين متلازمتين واحدة بعد الأخرى مباشرة في الوحي المقدس حتي يذكر البشرية برفضه لهذه الخطية القديمة التي أرتكبتاها أبنتي لوط و بأنها مكروهة منه. و كأنه يقول و الآن حيث توجد الشريعة فلابد من تذكير البشرية و تنبيهها برفضي لهذه الخطية التي ارتكبتاها ابنتي لوط قديماً.
كلمة للدكتور النجار و للأحباء المسلمين
يتناول بعض الأحباء المسلمون موضوع لوط دون أن يعرفوا أن القرآن أيضاً يقدم لوط و زوجته بأخلاق فاسدة بلا كمال و بلا عصمة و الذين يعترضون علي بنات لوط في التوراة أرجو منهم نظرة سريعة إلى الآتى ..
إن القرآن يقدم لنا من لوط وزوجته وهما فى حالة من الأخلاق الفاسدة - "إمرأة لوط النبى عندهم تقود الرجال للرجال" سورة النمل 57 - لوط فى القرآن يقدم بناته للرجال" سورة الحجر 68 
القمص مرقس عزيز خليل​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (1 أكتوبر 2008)

خطية داود النبي





يعترض بعض اللأخوة المسلمين علي ما جاء في سفر( صموئيل الثاني11 :21-27)
1 "و كان في وقت المساء ان داود قام عن سريره و تمشى على سطح بيت الملك فراى من على السطح امراة تستحم و كانت المراة جميلة المنظر جدا 3 فارسل داود و سال عن المراة فقال واحد اليست هذه بثشبع بنت اليعام امراة اوريا الحثي 4 فارسل داود رسلا و اخذها فدخلت اليه فاضطجع معها و هي مطهرة من طمثها ثم رجعت الى بيتها 5 و حبلت المراة فارسلت و اخبرت داود و قالت اني حبلى6 فارسل داود الى يواب يقول ارسل الي اوريا الحثي فارسل يواب اوريا الى داود 7 فاتى اوريا اليه فسال داود عن سلامة يواب و سلامة الشعب و نجاح الحرب 8 و قال داود لاوريا انزل الى بيتك و اغسل رجليك فخرج اوريا من بيت الملك و خرجت وراءه حصة من عند الملك 9 و نام اوريا على باب بيت الملك مع جميع عبيد سيده و لم ينزل الى بيته 10 فاخبروا داود قائلين لم ينزل اوريا الى بيته فقال داود لاوريا اما جئت من السفر فلماذا لم تنزل الى بيتك 11 فقال اوريا لداود ان التابوت و اسرائيل و يهوذا ساكنون في الخيام و سيدي يواب و عبيد سيدي نازلون على وجه الصحراء و انا اتي الى بيتي لاكل و اشرب و اضطجع مع امراتي و حياتك و حياة نفسك لا افعل هذا الامر 12 فقال داود لاوريا اقم هنا اليوم ايضا و غدا اطلقك فاقام اوريا في اورشليم ذلك اليوم و غده 13 و دعاه داود فاكل امامه و شرب و اسكره و خرج عند المساء ليضطجع في مضجعه مع عبيد سيده و الى بيته لم ينزل 14 و في الصباح كتب داود مكتوبا الى يواب و ارسله بيد اوريا 15 و كتب في المكتوب يقول اجعلوا اوريا في وجه الحرب الشديدة و ارجعوا من ورائه فيضرب و يموت16 و كان في محاصرة يواب المدينة انه جعل اوريا في الموضع الذي علم ان رجال الباس فيه 17 فخرج رجال المدينة و حاربوا يواب فسقط بعض الشعب من عبيد داود و مات اوريا الحثي ايضا 18 فارسل يواب و اخبر داود بجميع امور الحرب19 و اوصى الرسول قائلا عندما تفرغ من الكلام مع الملك عن جميع امور الحرب 20 فان اشتعل غضب الملك و قال لك لماذا دنوتم من المدينة للقتال اما علمتم انهم يرمون من على السور 21 من قتل ابيمالك بن يربوشث الم ترمه امراة بقطعة رحى من على السور فمات في تاباص لماذا دنوتم من السور فقل قد مات عبدك اوريا الحثي ايضا 22 فذهب الرسول و دخل و اخبر داود بكل ما ارسله فيه يواب 23 و قال الرسول لداود قد تجبر علينا القوم و خرجوا الينا الى الحقل فكنا عليهم الى مدخل الباب 24 فرمى الرماة عبيدك من على السور فمات البعض من عبيد الملك و مات عبدك اوريا الحثي ايضا 25 فقال داود للرسول هكذا تقول ليواب لا يسؤ في عينيك هذا الامر لان السيف ياكل هذا و ذاك شدد قتالك على المدينة و اخربها و شدده 26 فلما سمعت امراة اوريا انه قد مات اوريا رجلها ندبت بعلها 27 و لما مضت المناحة ارسل داود و ضمها الى بيته و صارت له امراة و ولدت له ابنا و اما الامر الذي فعله داود فقبح في عيني الرب".
هنا يورد لنا الوحي المقدس خطية داود النبي و كيف أنه نظر المرأة و أشتهاها و أخذها و زني بها، و حينما علم انها حبلي حاول أن يغطي علي ما فعله بأن أرسل زوجها إليها و لكن أوريا كان رجلا مثيلا و لم يرضي أن ينام مع زوجته و الجيوش في حرب، و بالتالي قام داود بوضعه في مقدمة الجيش حتي يقتل .!
وهنا نري أن داود النبي أرتكب خطية مركبة حيث أنه أشتهي المرأة و زني بها، و قتل زوجها ..و يورد الوحي المقدس هذا الفعل الذي قام به داود علي أساس أنها خطية ضعف وقع فيها داود من نفسه و ليس علي أساس أنها وصية من الرب و يجب عليه تنفيذها.
و الكتاب المقدس لأنه كلمة الرب الإله الحية فهو لم يجامل نبياً أو قديساً، بل أظهر أخطاء الجميع دون محاباة.
موقف الرب من خطية داود النبي:
هذا هو جوهر الموضوع لأن المقياس ليس داود أخطأ أم لا. لأنه طالما داود بشر فهو لا شك خاطئ بطبيعته فنحن نؤمن أن الأنبياء معصومون في الرسالة الإلهية فقط، و لكنهم غير معصومون في سلوكهم البشري الطبيعي، و لكن المقياس الحقيقي ما رأي إله داود ؟! و ما رأي الكتاب المقدس؟! هل الله سيعطي ميزة خاصة و رخصة تختلف عن البشر في أرتكاب الأفعال لأنه نبي؟ أم أنه إله عادل يساوي البشر في أرتكابهم الخطية ؟!
وردت ردود فعل الإله القدوس مباشرة بعد خطية داود و لم يتأخر الرب فقد جاء بالوحي الإلهي ما يلي في (صموئيل الثاني 11 :27 – 12 :1– 23 )
" و أما الأمر الذي فعله داود فقبح في عيني الرب . 1 فارسل الرب ناثان الى داود فجاء اليه و قال له كان رجلان في مدينة واحدة واحد منهما غني و الاخر فقير* 2 و كان للغني غنم و بقر كثيرة جدا* 3 و اما الفقير فلم يكن له شيء الا نعجة واحدة صغيرة قد اقتناها و رباها و كبرت معه و مع بنيه جميعا تاكل من لقمته و تشرب من كاسه و تنام في حضنه و كانت له كابنة* 4 فجاء ضيف الى الرجل الغني فعفا ان ياخذ من غنمه و من بقره ليهيئ للضيف الذي جاء اليه فاخذ نعجة الرجل الفقير و هيا للرجل الذي جاء اليه* 5 فحمي غضب داود على الرجل جدا و قال لناثان حي هو الرب انه يقتل الرجل الفاعل ذلك* 6 و يرد النعجة اربعة اضعاف لانه فعل هذا الامر و لانه لم يشفق* 7 فقال ناثان لداود انت هو الرجل هكذا قال الرب اله اسرائيل انا مسحتك ملكا على اسرائيل و انقذتك من يد شاول* 8 و اعطيتك بيت سيدك و نساء سيدك في حضنك و اعطيتك بيت اسرائيل و يهوذا و ان كان ذلك قليلا كنت ازيد لك كذا و كذا* 9 لماذا احتقرت كلام الرب لتعمل الشر في عينيه قد قتلت اوريا الحثي بالسيف و اخذت امراته لك امراة و اياه قتلت بسيف بني عمون* 10 و الان لا يفارق السيف بيتك الى الابد لانك احتقرتني و اخذت امراة اوريا الحثي لتكون لك امراة* 11 هكذا قال الرب هانذا اقيم عليك الشر من بيتك و اخذ نساءك امام عينيك و اعطيهن لقريبك فيضطجع مع نسائك في عين هذه الشمس* 12 لانك انت فعلت بالسر و انا افعل هذا الامر قدام جميع اسرائيل و قدام الشمس* 13 فقال داود لناثان قد اخطات الى الرب فقال ناثان لداود الرب ايضا قد نقل عنك خطيتك لا تموت* 14 غير انه من اجل انك قد جعلت بهذا الامر اعداء الرب يشمتون فالابن المولود لك يموت* 15 و ذهب ناثان الى بيته و ضرب الرب الولد الذي ولدته امراة اوريا لداود فثقل* 16 فسال داود الله من اجل الصبي و صام داود صوما و دخل و بات مضطجعا على الارض* 17 فقام شيوخ بيته عليه ليقيموه عن الارض فلم يشا و لم ياكل معهم خبزا* 18 و كان في اليوم السابع ان الولد مات فخاف عبيد داود ان يخبروه بان الولد قد مات لانهم قالوا هوذا لما كان الولد حيا كلمناه فلم يسمع لصوتنا فكيف نقول له قد مات الولد يعمل اشر* 19 و راى داود عبيده يتناجون ففطن داود ان الولد قد مات فقال داود لعبيده هل مات الولد فقالوا مات* 20 فقام داود عن الارض و اغتسل و ادهن و بدل ثيابه و دخل بيت الرب و سجد ثم جاء الى بيته و طلب فوضعوا له خبزا فاكل* 21 فقال له عبيده ما هذا الامر الذي فعلت لما كان الولد حيا صمت و بكيت و لما مات الولد قمت و اكلت خبزا* 22 فقال لما كان الولد حيا صمت و بكيت لاني قلت من يعلم ربما يرحمني الرب و يحيا الولد* 23 و الان قد مات فلماذا اصوم هل اقدر ان ارده بعد انا ذاهب اليه و اما هو فلا يرجع الي"
كان هذا هو رد الرب الإله علي خطية داود النبي، وبالحقيقة هو إله قدوس و لا يرضي بالشر و لا يحابي بالوجوه و لم يجامل نبيه داود و لم يعطه رخصة خاصة بل عاقبه أشد عقاب ..فماذا كانت النتيجة ياتري ؟؟؟
رد فعل داود :-
قال داود بصوت عظيم أخطأت إلى الرب، لقد أنتبه داود إلى خطيته و كان له كملك علي الأرض وكنبي من الإله مئات الطرق و المخارج ليؤلف لهم كلاماً و يقول أنه وحي من عند الإله ليخرج به من مأزقه، و لكنه أعترف بخطيته و ندم و تاب و بكي ولقد قادت قداسة الله عبده داود إلى التوبة و القداسة، حقاً انه إله حقيقي و ليس إله وهمي يجامل نبيه و يحابيه.
...و نري أن الله وبخ الملك داود علي خطيته الشنعاء، و نري ذلك في (صموئيل الثاني 12: 9-13)" لماذا احتقرت كلام الرب لتعمل الشر في عينيه قد قتلت اوريا الحثي بالسيف و اخذت امراته لك امراة و اياه قتلت بسيف بني عمون* 10 و الان لا يفارق السيف بيتك الى الابد لانك احتقرتني و اخذت امراة اوريا الحثي لتكون لك امراة* 11 هكذا قال الرب هانذا اقيم عليك الشر من بيتك و اخذ نساءك امام عينيك و اعطيهن لقريبك فيضطجع مع نسائك في عين هذه الشمس* 12 لانك انت فعلت بالسر و انا افعل هذا الامر قدام جميع اسرائيل و قدام الشمس* 13 فقال داود لناثان قد اخطات الى الرب فقال ناثان لداود الرب ايضا قد نقل عنك خطيتك لا تموت"
....و الآن نقول يا من تعترضون علي خطية داود و لا تنظرون إلى توبته و فلا إلى تأديب الله له ... هل تعلمون أن داود زني و قتل في عقيدتكم الإسلامية أم أنكم كالعادة تخفون الحقائق. 
القمص مرقس عزيز خليل​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (2 أكتوبر 2008)

خطايا الأنبياء




تحدثنا خلال الأعداد السابقة عن خطايا الأنبياء في الكتاب المقدس، و يري الأخوة المسلمون أن القول بخطايا الأنبياء شئ غير مقبول، و هذا يجعلهم يتعرضون لعقيدتنا المسيحية التي تعلن أن العصمة هي لله وحده فقط. أما جميع البشر فهم مخطئون، و لكننا نري من خلال دراستنا أن الإسلام يعلن أن جميع البشر قد أخطأوا مثلما تعلن المسيحية تماما.
و سنورد بعض من خطايا الأنبياء كما وردت في القرآن و الأحاديث الإسلامية:
1 – عصيان أدم و سقوطه الأدبي:
جاء في ( سورة البقرة 34 , 35 ) " قلنا يا أدم أسكن أنت و زوجتك الجنة و كلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما و لا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كان فيه و قلنا أهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو و لكم في الأرض مستقر و متاع إلى حين".
جاء في تفسير للجلالين " قلنا أهبطوا إلى الأرض أي أنتما بما أشتملتما عليه من ذريتكما (بعضكم ) بعض الذرية ( لبعض عدو ) من ظلم بعضكم بعضا.
.. و من هنا نجد عدة أمور تنادي بها المسيحية و هي:
• عصيان آدم و حواء بالوقوع في زلة المخالفة لأمر الله مما توارثه نسلهما.
• أدم و حواء نائبان عن الجنس البشري بأكمله و هذا واضح من تفسير المفسرين "قلنا أهبطوا " و هذا يعني أن سقوطهما كان سقوطاً للبشرية كلها.
• فساد الطبيعة البشرية عقب سقوط أدم و حواء و هذا واضح من القول "بعضكم لبعض عدو " و يؤكد القرأن هذه الحقيقة بعد ذلك بقوله في سورة يوسف " إن النفس لأمارة بالسوء " و يضيف في سورة التين " ولقد خلقنا الإنسان في أحسن تقويم ثم رددناه أسفل سافلين".
..مما سبق يتضح أن الجنس البشري بأجمعه قد أخطئ في آدم، و قد جاء في صحيح مسلم و البخاري الحديث التالي: " ما منكم أحد يدخل الجنة إلا برحمة الله تعالي ... قيل و لا أنت يا رسول الله ؟ قال و لا أنا ؟ إلا أن يتغمدني الله برحمته "، و عن أبي هريرة أنه قال: " سمعت رسول الله يقول إني لأستغفر الله و أتوب إليه في اليوم سبعين مرة".
• توارث البشر لخطية أدم :
يقول المعترض:" لماذا يتوارث الناس خطية أدم بالذات ؟" و الإجابة في حديث البخاري ج 3 ص 152 " إن موسي النبي قال يا آدم أنت أبونا خيبتنا و أخرجتنا من الجنة".
• القرآن الكريم يعلن خطية آدم بصراحة :
القرآن يعلن صريحا خطية آدم، فقد جاء في صورة طه : "وعصي آدم ربه فغوي " قال المفسرون عصي ربه بأكل الشجرة.
و قال البيضاوي: فضل عن المطلوب و خاب حيث طلب الخلد بأكل الشجرة أو عن المأمور به و قرر علماء الإسلام أن العصيان من الكبائر بدليل قوله " و من يعص الله و رسوله و يتعد حدوده يدخله ناراً خالداً فيها وله عذاب مبين " (سورة النساء).
و ورد في سورة طه قوله : " فتاب عليه " و التوبة لا تكون إلا عن ذنب لأنها الندم علي المعصية.
من كل هذه النصوص القرآنية و الأحاديث نري إقرار الإسلام بخطية آدم و توارثها لنسله من بعده.
2 – خطية نوح:
لقد ذكر القرآن الكريم خطية نوح عندما دعا علي المشركين فقال: " و لا تزد الظالمين إلا ضلالا..و قال لا تزر علي الأرض من الكافرين دبارا. ثم قال : ربي أغفر لي " ( سورة نوح ) . و قال المفسرين من أئمة الإسلام إنه لما دعي علي الكفار قال: رب أغفر لي يعني ما صدر من ترك الأفضل.
3 – خطية إبراهيم :
ذكر القرآن خطية إبراهيم إذ قال: " فلما رأي القمر بازغا قال هذا ربي ما أفل قال لئن لم يهدني ربي لأكون من القوم الضالين ... فلما رأي الشمس بازغة قال هذا ربي هذا أكبر " (صورة الأنعام).
و في (سورة البقرة) ذكر لإبراهيم خطية من أكبر الخطايا، و هي خطية الشك " و إذ قال إبراهيم ربي أرني كيف تحي الموتي. قال أو لم تؤمن ؟ قال بلي و لكن ليطمئن قلبي " . و الشك في قدرة الله كفر باعتراف جميع الأديان.
4 – خطية موسي النبي :
و كذلك موسي النبي العظيم قد ذكر له القرآن خطية القتل كما ورد في سورة القصص "و دخل المدينة علي حين غفلة من أهلها فوجد فيها رجلين يقتتلان، هذا من شيعته وهذا من عدوه فأستغاثه الذي من شيعته علي الذي من عدوه فركزه موسي فقضي عليه، فقال هذا من عمل الشيطان، إنه عدو مضل مبين. قال رب أني ظلمت نفساً فأغفر لي " و في (سورة الشعراء) " فعلتها إذا و أنا من الضالين ".
5 – خطية سليمان الحكيم :
و قد ذكر القرآن خطية سليمان الحكيم فقال عنه: " إذ عرض عليه بالعشي الصافنات الجياد فقال أني أحببت حب الخير عن ذكر ربي حتي توارت بالحجاب قال ربي أغفر لي".
...و مع أن المسلمين يقولون عن محمد إنه أفضل المرسلين إلا أن القرآن قد ذكر له خطاياه، و كذلك الأحاديث.
فقد ورد في (سورة الضحي )عن محمد " و وجدك ضالا فهدي ووجدك عائلا فأغني " و الضلال هو عبادة الأوثان و االميل إلى مدحها. و جاء في (سورة الأحزاب) " يا أيها النبي أتق الله و لا تطع الكافرين و المنافقين". وغيرها من الأحاديث و الآيات القرآنية. 
القمص مرقس عزيز خليل​


----------



## من العرب (3 أكتوبر 2008)

تحدي لك اذا أجبت علي الأسأله 

هاذي 

السؤال الأول 
( التجسد) هل تجسد الله . أم أرسل أبنه الوحيد ؟
يعتقد الأرثوذكس أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد أخذ جسد بشري وأتى بنفسه للعالم بينما نجد أن كاتب إنجيل يوحنا يقول : لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل أبنه الوحيد . 3 عدد 16 و قال يوحنا في رسالته الأولى : إن الله قد أرسل ابنه الوحيد إلى العالم لكي نحيا به .. يوحنا 4 عدد 9 
ونحن نسأل : هل الله قد تجسد كما تزعمون وأتى بنفسه للعالم أم انه أرسل للعالم ابنه الوحيد كما تزعم النصوص؟ ومما لا شك فيه أن الراسل غير المرسل والباعث غير المبعوث . وهناك العديد من النصوص التي تنص على أن الله لم يتجسد وينزل ولكنه أرسل ابنه للعالم انظر الرسالة الأولى ليوحنا 4 عدد 14
السؤال الثاني 
( الصلب والفداء ) لماذا استمرار العقوبات حتى بعد الفداء ؟
يؤمن النصارى بعدل الله وأنه إله عادل . وقد ذكر كتابهم المقدس العقاب الذي شمل آدم وحواء والحية بعد قصة السقوط وهذا العقاب قد شملهم بالآتي : 
( 1 ) أوجاع الحمل والولادة لحواء . [ تكوين 4 عدد 2 ] 
( 2 ) دوام العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية 
( 3 ) لعنة التربة التي يعتمد عليها الإنسان في حياته على الأرض [ تكوين 3 عدد 17 - 19 ] 
( 4 ) عقوبة الرب للحية التي أغوت حواء بأن جعلها تسعى على بطنها [ تكوين 3 عدد 14 ]
والسؤال المطروح هو : بما أن الله عادل . . وقد صالحنا بصلب المسيح المزعوم . . فلماذا لم تنتهي هذه العقوبات . ؟ لماذا ما زالت الحية تسعى على بطنها ؟ لماذا ما زالت المرأة تصاب بأوجاع الحمل والولادة ؟ لماذا لم تنتهي العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية ؟ 
ألستم تقولون أن الله صالحنا بموت المسيح على الصليب فلماذا ما زالت المرأة تلد بالأوجاع - لدرجة أن البعض منهن يستخدمن المخدر من شدة الألم - ولماذا عقاب الاشتياق ما زال موجوداً منها ومن الرجل ؟ ولماذا ما زال عقاب الرب للحية بأن تمشي على بطنها مستمراً ( تكوين 3 عدد 14 ) ؟؟! 
أين هو عدل الله بحسب إيمانكم ؟؟ ونلاحظ أيضا أن الله أعطى عقوبة لآدم " بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزاً .. ملعونة الأرض بسببك . بالتعب تأكل منها " ( تكوين 3عدد 19،17) فإذا كانت قصة الخلاص المسيحية هي حقيقة فلماذا ما تزال هذه العقوبات قائمة ؟! أم أنها باقية للذكرى كما قال البابا شنودة في إحدى كتاباته ؟!!! 
هل من عدل الله بعد أن خلصنا المسيح وصالحنا أن يُبقي هذه العقوبات ؟


السؤال 3: 
( صفات الرب ) هل الله ينقض عهده أم لا ينقض عهده ؟
مزمور89 عدد 34: لا انقض عهدي ولا اغيّر ما خرج من شفتيّ. (svd)
هذا هو الطبيعي وهذا هو المقبول في صفات الله سبحانه وتعالى أن الله ليس بناقض للعهد كما في المزمور 89 عدد 34 وهو كلام الله لداوود ولكننا نجد أن الرب نقض عهده في موضع آخر فانظر ماذا يقول في زكريا الإصحاح 11 عدد10-11
زكريا11 عدد10: فأخذت عصاي نعمة وقصفتها لانقض عهدي الذي قطعته مع كل الأسباط. (11) فنقض في ذلك اليوم وهكذا علم أذل الغنم المنتظرون لي إنها كلمة الرب. (svd)

السؤال 4 :
( الصلب والفداء ) السبب الرئيس هو إبليس فلماذا لم يمت إبليس ؟
لقد ادعى بولس مؤسس المسيحية المحرفة بأن أجرة الخطية الموت ، فإذا كانت أجرة الخطية الموت فلماذا لم يمت إبليس المتسبب الرئيسي للخطية والذي هو صاحب كل خطية في العالم ؟ نريد إجابة مقنعة بحسب عدل الله الذي تدعونه . ومع العلم أن الله إختار أن يفدي آدم أو ذرية آدم ولم يفدي إبليس مع أن إبليس كان من أبناء الله كما في سفر أيوب 1عدد 6 : وكان ذات يوم انه جاء بنو الله ليمثلوا امام الرب وجاء الشيطان ايضا في وسطهم. (svd) وغير هذا في أيوب 2 عدد 1 وإستمرت علاقة الشيطان بالرب وتكليف الرب للشيطان بمهام كما كلفه بضرب أيوب بقرح ردئ وغيره من الأمور , مما يعني إستمرار العلاقة بين الرب والشيطان فلماذا لم يعاقبه الله كما عاقب آدم ؟ أو يكفر عنه كما كفر عن آدم ؟ حقيقة نحتاج إلى إجابة .

السؤال 5 :
( الأقانيم والتثليث ) تدَّعون أن الأب والابن والروح القدس ثلاثة أقانيم متحدة ، فهل تعتمد هذه الأقانيم على بعضها البعض؟ وهل لكل منهم وظيفة لا يستطيع الآخر أن يقوم بها؟ فإن كانوا يعتمدون على بعضهم فليس أي منهم إله، لأن الإله لا يعتمد على غيره. وإن كانوا لا يعتمدون على بعضهم، فيكونون حينئذٍ ثلاثة آلهه وليس إلهاً واحداً. وبالمثل إن كان لكل منهم وظيفة لا يستطيع الآخر القيام بها ، لا يكون أى منهم إله ، لأن الله كامل ، وعلى كل شيء قدير. وإن كان لكل منهم وظيفة محددة ، يكون كل منهم إله ناقص ، ولا يُقرُّ دينكم هذا.


السؤال 6 : 
( التجسد ) أين الدليل على انه إنسان كامل ؟
هل قال المسيح لتلاميذه وأتباعه، إنه يتكون من جزء لاهوتي وجزء ناسوتي؟ وأنه إله كامل وإنسان كامل ؟ نطالب النصارى بالأدلة النقلية من الكتاب المقدس على لسان المسيح التي تثبت ذلك . 
وإذا كان المسيح إنسان كامل فهل يعني هذا انه يشتهي النساء كأي إنسان كامل وان قضيبه الذكري كان ينتصب كأي إنسان كامل ؟! 
ثم إذا كان الناسوت واللاهوت هو ركيزة أساسية في النصرانية وسبب من أسباب الانقسام والحروب والاضطهاد والكراهية بين النصارى. فماذا قال المسيح عنها؟ كيف شرحها لهم؟
وإذا كان هذا من البدع التي ابتدعوها بعد السيد المسيح عليه السلام فكيف يكون أساس الدين وأكثر الأمور جدالا حولها لم يشرعه الله ولم يتكلم عنها المسيح؟

السؤال 7 :
( أخطاء ) هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا ?

(وَلَمْ تُنْجِبْ مِيكَالُ بِنْتُ شَاوُلَ وَلَداً إِلَى يَوْمِ مَوْتِهَا( [صموئيل الثاني 6 عدد23].
نفهم من النص السابق أنها لم تنجب أبداً حتى يوم مولدها , لكن نجد العكس في النص التالي :
(فَأَخَذَ الْمَلِكُ، أَرْمُونِيَ وَمَفِبيُوشَثَ ابْنَيْ رِصْفَةَ ابْنَةِ أَيَّةَ اللَّذَيْنِ وَلَدَتْهُمَا لِشَاوُلَ، وَأَبْنَاءَ مِيكَالَ ابْنَةِ شَاوُلَ الْخَمْسَةَ الَّذِينَ أَنْجَبَتْهُمْ لِعَدْرِيئِيلَ ابْنِ بَرْزِلاَيَ الْمَحُولِيِّ [صموئيل الثاني 21 عدد 8].
فهل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لم تنجب ؟ نريد إجابة أيها العقلاء .
السؤال 8 : 
( أخطاء الشريعة ) هل القتل حرام أم حلال ؟ 
قال الرب لموسى في الوصايا العشر : لا تقتل . لا تزني . لا تسرق . . خروج 20 عدد 13 
إلا أننا نجد في سفر العدد 31 عدد 1 - 17 أن الرب يناقض الوصية بعدم القتل : 
وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى . . 17فَالآنَ اقْتُلُوا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ مِنَ الأَطْفَالِ، وَاقْتُلُوا أَيْضاً كُلَّ امْرَأَةٍ ضَاجَعَتْ رَجُلاً، 18وَلَكِنِ اسْتَحْيَوْا لَكُمْ كُلَّ عَذْرَاءَ لَمْ تُضَاجِعْ رَجُلاً. 
وجاء في سفر يشوع 6 عدد 16 : 
قَالَ يَشُوعُ لِلشَّعْبِ: اهْتِفُوا، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ وَهَبَكُمُ الْمَدِينَةَ. 17وَاجْعَلُوا الْمَدِينَةَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا مُحَرَّماً لِلرَّبِّ، . . . . أَمَّا كُلُّ غَنَائِمِ الْفِضَّةِ وَالذَّهَبِ وَآنِيَةِ النُّحَاسِ وَالْحَدِيدِ، فَتُخَصَّصُ لِلرَّبِّ وَتُحْفَظُ فِى خِزَانَتِهِ. 20فَهَتَفَ الشَّعْبُ، وَنَفَخَ الْكَهَنَةُ فِي الأَبْوَاقِ. وَكَانَ هُتَافُ الشَّعْبِ لَدَى سَمَاعِهِمْ صَوْتَ نَفْخِ الأَبْوَاقِ عَظِيماً، فَانْهَارَ السُّورُ فِي مَوْضِعِهِ. فَانْدَفَعَ الشَّعْبُ نَحْوَ الْمَدِينَةِ كُلٌّ إِلَى وِجْهَتِهِ، وَاسْتَوْلَوْا عَلَيْهَا. وَدَمَّرُوا الْمَدِينَةَ وَقَضَوْا بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ عَلَى كُلِّ مَنْ فِيهَا مِنْ رِجَالٍ وَنِسَاءٍ وَأَطْفَالٍ وَشُيُوخٍ حَتَّى الْبَقَرِ وَالْغَنَمِ وَالْحَمِيرِ. 
وفي سفر هوشع 13 عدد 16 يقول الرب : (( تجازى السامرة لأنها تمردت على إلهها . بالسيف يسقطون . تحطم أطفالهم ، والحوامل تشق )) 
وفي سفر إشعيا 13 عدد 16 يقول الرب : (( وتحطم أطفالهم أمام عيونهم وتنهب بيوتهم وتفضح نساؤهم )) 

السؤال 9 :
( صفات الرب ) هل الرب يتراجع عن كلامه ؟ ولا يوفي بوعده ؟
إرميا33 عدد17: لأنه هكذا قال الرب.لا ينقطع لداود إنسان يجلس على كرسي بيت إسرائيل. (svd)

ما نفهمه من النص السابق في ارميا 33 عدد17 هو على كلام النبي ارميا أنه لا ينقطع نسل داود من الملوك الجالسين على كرسي حكم إسرائيل ولكن لنراجع سفر ارميا الإصحاح 33 عدد21 كما يلي :

إرميا33 عدد21: فان عهدي أيضا مع داود عبدي ينقض فلا يكون له ابن مالكا على كرسيه ومع اللاويين الكهنة خادمي. (svd)
فنجد أن الرب ينقض عهده مع داوود فلا يكون لداود إبن يحكم على شعب إسرائيل كما قال من قبل .لن أطيل في التعليق على هذه التناقضات ولكن ليس أمامنا هنا إلا اختياران لا ثالث لهما :
أولاً هو كذب أحد الخبرين , ثانياً كذب الخبرين معاً .ولك الاختيار .

السؤال10 :
( الأقانيم والتثليث ) لماذا الأب أب ؟ ولماذا لا يكون إبن ؟
يزعم النصارى أن المسيح مولود من أبيه أزلاً .......... ونحن نقول : إذا كان الأمر كما تقولون فيكونان موجودان أزليان الله الأب أزلي والله الابن أزلي فإن كان الأب قديماً فالابن مثله وإن كان الأب خالقاً كان الابن خالقاً مثله ، والسؤال هو :
لم سميتم الأب أباً والابن ابناً ؟
فإذا كان الأب استحق اسم الأبوة لقدمه فالابن أيضاً يستحق هذا الاسم بعينه لأنه قديم قدم الأب ، وإن كان الأب عالماً قديراً فالابن أيضاً مثله ، فهذه المعاني تبطل اسم الابوة والبنوة ، لأنه إذا كان الأب والابن متكافئين في القدرة والقدم فأي فضل للأب على الابن حتى يرسله فيكون الأب باعثاً والابن مبعوثاً ؟
ألم يقل يوحنا أن الأب أرسل الابن للعالم ؟ ولا شك أن الراسل هو غير المرسل.


----------



## Mor Antonios (3 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه يا من العرب انت داير على الاقسام وبتنشر جرايد تحت عنوان اتحداك!!!!!!!!
هل ستقدر على متابعة الاجوبة عن الاسئلة الطويلة هذه في كل الاقسام!!!
بلا الاسلوب الولادي ده ,,,اسلوب التحدي لانك اعجز من ان تنقض المسيحية بشئ


----------



## من العرب (3 أكتوبر 2008)

أسلوب ولادي 


هذا جواااابك 


جاوب علي الأسأله وانا متاااابع بكل أشتيااااق


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (3 أكتوبر 2008)

من العرب قال:


> الأسأله


اليس الطفل عقله اكبر من .......
الاخ الحبيب لقد تعبنا من كثرة الأسئلة السطحية التي يضعها كل من هب ودب لمجرد أنه قرأ كلمات أو جاءت في ذهنه أو من الذي يضع أسئلة غير مدروسة بل يتصور فقط أن أسئلته برغم سطحيتها ستربك الاعضاء والمشرفين في المنتدى أو يبدأ بمقدمة طويلة يمتدح فيه نبيه وديانته ويسيء بطريقة غير مباشرة للمسيحية وعقيدتها ويسبها بشكل غير مباشر في منتدى المفترض أنه مسيحي كما يتدخل البعض في أسئلة المسيحيين أو غيرهم بطريقة تسب المسيحية والمسيح ويقومون بعمل إعلانات لمنتدياتهم
ولكن من يدخلون بسطحية شديدة لمجرد تصورهم عجز المسؤلين عن الرد عليهم ثم يقولون لنا كلام مساطب أو أحاديث مقاهي من نوعية الغرز المخفية فهنا ليس مكانهم ولذا فلن نسمح لهم بالدخول ولا بالشوشرة ولا أن نضيع وقتنا معهم مهما كانوا.
كما لن نسمح لمن هم غير مهيئين للدراسة والذين نشعر من أسئلتهم وردودهم فهمهم لما يقولون بل نرحب جدا بالمتخصيين في الدين المقارن والمهتمين بدراسة الأديان ونشعر من اسئلتهم بخلفيتهم الجيدة لذلك.​


----------



## من العرب (4 أكتوبر 2008)

أنتم وأنتم وأنتم 

كل دا علي  شان عضو جديد خش ووضع كام سؤال 

 انا وضعت السؤال لأبحث عن أجابه 

وقال لي أحد المشرفين أن اضعهاا في قسم بموضوع مستقل وما قال الكلام الذي قلته 
وقدمت الموضوع ولسه لم ينشر 
اذا ما عندك  الأجااابه عن الاسئلة قل ليس عندي أجابه وخلاص .....وبلاش من الكلام ده 
 وقصه المنتدى


----------

